# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  { آدم تحت عيووون او رحمة  حـــــــوااااء}

## فرح

{ آدم تحت عيووون او رحمة حـــــــوااااء} 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
امممم موضوووعي اليوم يخص الشبااااب  
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء} 

مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج ههههههه 

1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟ 

2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟ 

اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه 

ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا  

ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ... 

وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع ) 

ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،، 

وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ... 

وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه  

واول من سيكون تحت ضيافتنا الاخ 
*Dr.Mahdi* 
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟ 

2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟ 

3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟ 

4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟ 

5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟ 

6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟ 

7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟ 

8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟ 

9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟ 

10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟ 

انشاء الله الاقي تجاااااوب منكم  

الفكره منقوله مع بعض الغيييير 

لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا 

تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فكرره رائعه خيتووو
ننتظر اجوبة آدم..
تحياااتي..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بالفعل الفكره راقت لي  شكرا فروحه 
وننتظر  تشريف  آدم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

واخيــرا موضوع خــاااص بــ / آدم .. فـقط .
تسلمي فــرح على النقل ..
بــ /انتظــار *Dr.Mahdi .*

----------


## علي pt

*ما أقدر أقول إلا موضوع خطير*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بِسمِهِ تعالى

تحتَ عُيونِ حواء   :amuse: 

لي عودةٌ مساءَ اليومِ للإجابةِ عن أسئلةِ اللقاء

كما أنتظر أسئلةِ الأعضاء للإجابةِ عليها أيضاً

شُكراً فرح لهذهِ الإستضافة و أتمنى أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً معكِ في هذهِ الصفحة

 :signthankspin:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> و عليكُم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

أتمنى أن أكون قد وُفِقت في الإجابة عن أسئلتِكِ يا فرح 
شُكراً لكِ مرةً أخرى

----------


## Princess

مرحبــــــــا... 

فكره هايله.. فروووحه ,, عوايدش ياغناتي..
وموفقه في اختيار اول المستجوبين في محكمة حواء ...  

مُناي ان تكون محكمه عادله ..  
اولا .. دكتور مهدي.. صراحه وبدون اي مجامله.. يسعدني ان اشيد بأبداعاتكم وخيالكم و ما يطرحه قلمكم الحساس الذي ينم عن فكر راقي و مشاعر متزنه و عميقه.. 


فانيا << يؤ ..!! توش فصحي ,,!!!  :weird: 
ماعلينا.. :noworry:  
استعد الى الأسئله الجهنميه من المحاميه \\ اميره 
عن نفسي وعن موكلاتي الحوائات ...  :wink:  << حشا حشا الله لا يوليش على يتامى !! 
شمّر عن ساعديك.. وبسم الله.. 
.
.
. 
1\ هل انت ضد شهرة المرأه في مجال ما .. يعني لو زوجتك مستقبلا .. او اختك او بنتك .. ايا من محارمك .. انشهرت في مجال " طبعا مجال حلو عملي او موهبه مو شي ثاني " وصار الكل يشير عليها بالبنان الصغير واالكبير الشايب و الشباب .. ياترى بتوقف معاها مع احساسك بالغيره عليها والا بتحس بالغيره عليها وبطلي بلاش هالشهره..والا عادي عندك بالمره ... واذا كنت موافق على شهرتها سواء بغيرة والا بدون.. ياترى تفضلها تنشهر بإسمها الحقيقي والا مستعار مع ذكر السبب ؟؟ 
2\ مالعمر المناسب للزواج بالنسبه للفتاه في نظرك.. وهل تحكم على عقليه الوحده من عمرها ..؟؟ 
3\ ما الشخصيه التي تحلم بالإرتباط بها ." غير الجمال والدين والأخلاق الحلوه " ؟؟ 
4\ هل تتقبل الإنتقاد من امرأه .. وهل تشاورها وتسمع نصيحه منها ؟؟ 
5\ فاطمة سلام الله عليها وبنتها زينب وكل نساء ال البيت .. سلام الله عليهن ... قدوتنا وموطن محبتنا .. اذكر لي نساء غيرهن عليهن السلام .. اثرن فيك ايجابيا؟؟ 
6\ مااللباس الأسلامي وبكل صراحه اللي راح تقيد زوجتك به.. (( حدود حجابها ))؟؟ 

.
.
.
. 
7\ ما تعليقك على الأتي :
1_ الزوجه الغيوره : امرأه تضع السم في الكأس لزوجها لتشربه هي..
2_ المكر: مكر النساء ,,, والحيل: حيل الرجال ..
3_ الخطوبه: فترة استطلاع قبل اعلان الحرب وجزيرة عواطف تحيط بها التجارب..
4_ الطلاق : شركه اعلنت افلاسها بعد نفاذ رصيدها من العواطف.. 
.
.
.
. 

الجزء الثاني من الأسئله... 

* العواطف : (بعيدا عن المثاليات .. وقريبا من الصراحه ..) 
1_ هل مريت بتجربه حب ؟؟ وهل تؤمن بوجود الحب البريء الطاهر .. والصادق ..؟؟
2_ اذا ما مريت بتجربه حب .. هل احسست بإستلطاف او اعجاب ناحية الجنس الأخر .. لسبب من الأسباب.. مع ذكر السبب ان وجد ذاك الشعور؟؟
3_ اذا مستقبلا وقع ابنك في دوامة الحب .. وصارحك .. ويش بيكون موقفك .. وكيف بتتصرف معاه؟؟
4_ ايهما اروع بنظرك.. الحب الجارف العنيف.. ام الحب المتوازن .. ؟؟
5_ لو تفاجأت بفتاه تحبك.. وانت ما تكن ليها اي شعور .. ويش بتكون ردة فعلك .. وكيف راح تتصرف ..؟؟
6_ الحب .. صف لي هذه الكلمه في بضع سطور؟؟ 
_ رايك بهالجمل التاليه مع السبب:
1_ النظره: لغه عالميه لا تحتاج لمترجم..
2_ الإبتسامه: اسرع واقدم طرق المواصلات للقلب..
3_ الحب: مدرسة تجبر المرأه على تصفيف شعرها والرجل على تصفيف مشاعره..
4_ الشوق: معدن نادر يتمدد بالحراره وينكمش بالبروده..
5_ الخجل: فرصه نادره تتيح للفتاه التورد بدون استخدام مساحيق .. 
6_ ان المحب لمن يحب مطيع..
7_ الحب اعمى..
8_ مالحب الا للحبيب الأولي..
9_ عيوب المحبوب حسنات ومزايا في نظر المحب..
10_ الحب زيف من الماضي .. ولهو بالحاضر.. وهول المستقبل..
.
.
.
. 

هلكناكم؟؟
تعبناكم؟؟
لا عجب فنحن في محكمه...  
ربما.... يمكن.. يجوز,,, يوجد استئناف  
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> مرحبــــــــا...
> 
> مراحب مليون 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مُناي ان تكون محكمه عادله .. 
> ...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> .
> .
> . 
> 7\ ما تعليقك على الأتي :
> 1_ الزوجه الغيوره : لحدِ المعقول .. نعم .. و إنْ زاد فقد يودي بالزواجِ إلى ما لا يُحمدُ عُقباه .
> 
> 2_ المكر:  صدعٌ في العلاقةِ بين الزوجين
> 
> 3_ الخطوبه:  الحقيقة .. و هيَ مرحلةٌ لتحديد حياةٍ بأسرِها
> ...





دُمتِ بخير أميرة و أتمنى أن أكونَ قد اجتزتْ هذهِ المُحاكمة بدرجةِ الإمتياز  :amuse:

----------


## علي pt

الله يعينك أخي د. مهدي

لقد أبليت بلاءا حسنا ،،
 وفقكم الباري لكل خير وصلاح

نتابع بقية المحاكمة
وإن شاء الله تكون
عاااااااااااااادلة

تحياتي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> الله يعينك أخي د. مهدي
> 
> لقد أبليت بلاءا حسنا ،،
> وفقكم الباري لكل خير وصلاح
> 
> نتابع بقية المحاكمة
> وإن شاء الله تكون
> عاااااااااااااادلة
> 
> تحياتي



 

شُكراً لكَ و لِتشجيعِكَ عزيزي علي

كُن مِن المُتابعِين

----------


## نُون

* بما أنكَ مُغترب .. بالأردن , أتفتقد حواء بغربتك ؟ و كيف تسدُ ثغرةَ فقدها ؟!


* من أقرب حواء إليك , بغض النظر عن قرابتها من عدمها ؟!


* آخر حديث أثارتهُ حواء بنفسك , فغدوتَ تُصارع الحقائق بحثاً عنه ؟

* آخر حواء أغاضتكَ بشدة ، فوددت خنقها , و سبب الغيض ؟ << لا تقل غبار الملائكة  :toung: 




امممم
ربما أعود ..  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> * بما أنكَ مُغترب .. بالأردن , أتفتقد حواء بغربتك ؟ و كيف تسدُ ثغرةَ فقدها ؟!
> 
> 
> بالطبع .. لا طريقَ لسدِّ تِلكَ الثغرة لأنها لا تُعوّض . 
> 
> 
> * من أقرب حواء إليك , بغض النظر عن قرابتها من عدمها ؟! 
> أُمي , أُختي ... و إحداهُنّ  لا تدري أو رُبما تدري و لا .. 
> 
> ...



 
بإنتظار عودتكِ براءة

----------


## نُون

- هل تؤمن بمقولة _ وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة _ ؟  :amuse: 

- شاءت الأقدار تزويجكَ امرأة لا تنتمي لعالمك . 
هل ستلقنها دروساً في الإنتماء إلى عوالمك و تُشعرها بكَ أكثر ؟ أم هل تتوقف عند أول خطوة و تقرر الإنفصال ؟  :rolleyes: 

- اعلم بأن كل أنثى تختلف عن غيرها , لكن بشكلٍ عام مانظرتكَ حولَ :
الطفلة حواء . الشابة حواء .حواء العجوز . << كأن السؤال مش مقنع  :wacko: 

- الشعراء القدامى تغزلوا بمعالم حواء ، و انغمسوا بكل جوانبها . لو قُدر لك _ بالأصح _ أنت قادر على خوضِ مسابقةٍ شعرية ..
تدورُ حول : شَعَر حواء ، ابتسامة حواء ، غرور حواء .
أيهما ستختار ؟! << سؤال لقطة  :toung: 

- عادةً و كما هو جارٍ في العادة و العُرف , أن الشاب يُميزْ عدة صفات بزوجةِ المستقبل ،
هل أنتَ من النوع الذي يَشترطُ كتلكَ الشروط ؟  :weird: 



حتى الآن . انتهيت .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> - هل تؤمن بمقولة _ وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة _ ؟ 
> 
> نعم , فالأمثِلة كثيرة خصوصاً في بيئتي الصغيرة 
> 
> - شاءت الأقدار تزويجكَ امرأة لا تنتمي لعالمك . 
> هل ستلقنها دروساً في الإنتماء إلى عوالمك و تُشعرها بكَ أكثر ؟ أم هل تتوقف عند أول خطوة و تقرر الإنفصال ؟ 
> 
> ليسَ بِهذِهِ الصيغة , فالإختلاف بيني و بينها لا يعني تلقينها دُروساً لِتكون
> كما أنا , و لا تلقينها إيايَ دروساً لأكونَ كما هيَ , إنما يكونُ هناكَ نجانُسٌ
> ...



 
 :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

بما أني..من صغري وأنا أحلم أكون مذيعة أخبار..اليوم بتخيل أني مُذيعة مقابلة شخصيات مهمه,,وأنت تخيل نفسك شخصيه مهمه جد,,< < تحطيم..

وبما أني حواء حنونه..بفكر في أسئله سهله مع إني عارفه إنك تقدر تجاوب على الصعب والاصعب


1- بما أنك مٌغترب والحمد لله أنا اعترف بحنية قلب آدم,,هل تبكي لشعورك بالشوق ..ولو بكيت كم مره ؟...ومتى أخر مره دمعت عيناك ؟
وما رأيك بما يقال أن الرجوله لاتعترف بالدموع ؟؟

2-بما أنك كاتب مُبدع في قسم الشعر والنثر..لماذا تختبئ في موضوع " إدخل وعبر عما قلبك"..ولا ترينا ابداعاتك اكثر ؟  

3- مُستقبلك الدراسي..كان بإختيارك أم كان حلم لحواء القدوه..أو لادم العظيم بداخلك ؟..

4- هل تحكم على الأشخاص من كتاباتهم ..وهل حواء المتمرده تُثير غضبك ؟


5- بما أننا كلانا غيرنا مُعرفنا..وبما أني أكون أسعد حواء لو أحدهم ناداني ببسمهـ..كتأكيد لي أنه لازال يعلم من أنا..هل يُسعدك لو أحدهم ناداك بـ دكتور أحمد..ولماذا برأيك نُغير معرّفنا,,

6- متى شعرت أن العالم كُله لايفهمك ؟

...
أتمنى أن تكون أسئلتي خفيفه على روحك
ولي عوده..ان شاء الرب

----------


## هذيان

1 ـ  أترى النساء على خطأ في الأفصاح عن مشاعر شنتها عاطفة حواء ؟
2 ـ كل داء له دواء 
دواء المحبه بالنسبة لك أين تجده ؟
3 ـ مارأيك إذا قلت
هم النساء وهن الرجال ؟
4 ـ حلم مناك تحقيقه ؟
5 ـ ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات بالنسبة لك
 الحب , الشوق , المشاكسة  :wink: ؟
6 ـ مارأيك في العبارات التالية
( من جن بالحب فهو عاقل ومن جن بغيره فهو مجنون )
( الرجال يموتون من الحب والنساء يحيين به )
قال الإمام علي عليه السلام ( رؤية الحبيب جلاء العين ) ؟
موفق دكتور
إن شاء الله ماثقلت في الأسئلة.....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> بما أني..من صغري وأنا أحلم أكون مذيعة أخبار..اليوم بتخيل أني مُذيعة مقابلة شخصيات مهمه,,وأنت تخيل نفسك شخصيه مهمه جد,,< < تحطيم..
> 
> وبما أني حواء حنونه..بفكر في أسئله سهله مع إني عارفه إنك تقدر تجاوب على الصعب والاصعب
> 
> إذا أنتِ المُعِدة و المُذيعة في ذاتِ الوقت 
> 
> 1- بما أنك مٌغترب والحمد لله أنا اعترف بحنية قلب آدم,,هل تبكي لشعورك بالشوق ..ولو بكيت كم مره ؟...ومتى أخر مره دمعت عيناك ؟
> وما رأيك بما يقال أن الرجوله لاتعترف بالدموع ؟؟
> 
> ...



 
بإنتظارِ عودتِكِ يا أخرى  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> 1 ـ أترى النساء على خطأ في الأفصاح عن مشاعر شنتها عاطفة حواء ؟
> بالطبعِ لا , إنْ امتلكت حواءُ الشجاعة لذلِك فإنها ستكونُ نفسَ آدمَ و أكثر و إن كانت بالأصلِ كذلك
> 2 ـ كل داء له دواء 
> دواء المحبه بالنسبة لك أين تجده ؟
> 
> لِكُل داءٍ دواءٌ يُستطبُّ بِهِ إلا الـمـحـبـةَ أعيت من يُداويها !!
> 
> 3 ـ مارأيك إذا قلت
> هم النساء وهن الرجال ؟
> ...



 
جميلةٌ أسئِلتُكِ يا هذيان , بإنتظارِ المزيد

----------


## أُخرىْ

نعتذر لانقطاع البث.. :amuse: 




> إذا أنتِ المُعِدة و المُذيعة في ذاتِ الوقت




يس يس  :weird: ..واذا لم تُعجبك الأسئله نستقدم مُعده جديده.....لاتُخبر أحد  :sila:  لاكون الإعلاميه المميزه  :amuse: 




> الرجولة لا تعرِفُ الدموع .. من قالَ ذلِك ؟!



..آدم مِثلك..مُغترب كذلك 
شككت أنها مقوله يُقنع فيها نفسه..ليكون أقوى
ولكنه فاجئني عندما أخبرني أنها مقوله يتداولها من معه من المغتربين..
 :weird: 

- هل آدم..يكبر ليكون أقوى..أم ليكون أقسى ؟ 

- "الفرص لا تتكرر " .. / ماهي الفرصة التي لم تتكرر ... وأنت لم تستغلهآ ..؟

- البعض من آدم يجد كتابات آدم أقرب له ,أنت ..تعشق قراءة كتابات آدم..أو حواء أكثر حتى وإن تساوت حواء مع آدم في المستوى ؟

- " اقرأ كتاباً جيداً ثلاث مرات ، أنفع لك من أن تقرأ ثلاث كتب جيدة ",ماهو الكتاب الذي ينطبق عليه قول جيداً مما قرأت .. ! ؟

- قرار قيادة حواء للسياره ,,هل أنت مقتنع بهذا القرار ..ولو طُبق هل ستوافق عليه ..؟ << سؤال نكته  :toung: 





> _ لا تلبسي قِناع الفرح .. لأن الآخرين سيرونَكِ سعيدة و ما بِداخِلِكِ قد يكون مُغايراً عمّا يراهُ الآخرون _




^^ تعليق قديم لك..
- هل لبست قناع الفرح في لحظه كانت الدموع تسكنك ؟

- في كتاباتك..هل تشعر أنك تستطيع التعبير أكثرعلى صوت أزرار الكمبيوتر,أو مساحه بيضاء كَ دفتر خاص ؟

..
أَعتقد..أن الوقت شارف على الإنتهاء,,
نعتذر..مره أُخرى لانقطاع البث  :toung: 
وأعتذرآيضاً لو سؤالي / أسئلتي بعث/ت الحُزن..والألم..داخلك..
دُمت مبدعاً..
ونتمنى أن نراك مجدداً..
وموفق يااااارب

----------


## نُون

صباح الخير ..

.. موقف لا تنساهـ ، حصدتهـُ حواء بأعماقِك ؟!
.. لغةَ العينِ , لغةَ القلبِ , لغةَ الشفاه الهامسه << لغاتي الخاصهـ .. هع أكثرهنَ استخداماً من قِبِل Dr.Mahdi في التواصلْ معَ مُحيطهـ , 
و بالأخص حواء !
.. أولّ موقف عرّضتكَ لهُ حواء , فأنبئكَ بأنكَ عاشقٌ مجنونُ أو عاقل , ماهو ؟ << سؤال اختياري . قابل للتجاهل ..
.. هلْ تُؤمن بحيلِ النساء كما توضحهُ هذه المقولة ( الشيطان تلميذ المرأة و أستاذ الرجل ؟!
.. متى تصف حواء بتلكَ الصفات :
مغرورة , جريئة , بلهاء , خطيرة و يجب الحذر منها , تحتاجُ إلى ترويض .
.. ماهوَ الإخلاص بنظر آدم ؟
.. Dr.Mahdi , متى تغلبهُ حواء فيستسلم و يُذعن/ عندما تبكي , تصرخ , أو غير ذلك !

امممم
<<< اسئلة لا تُقدر بثمنْ  :wink: <<< هي تعلم بأنها فاشلة في الطرح و الصياغهـ  :wacko:  << يمشي الحال  :toung:

----------


## نُون

سؤالٌ و بهِ الختام .. كانَ يحوم و يحوم ..<< اليوم سبت يعني اوووف يعني لازم نفرغ كل الشحنات !
أشارتْ أصابعُ الإتهامِ على شَخصكَ بأنهـُ يَعشقْ إغاضة حواء جداً << و هذهِ حقيقة لا يُمكنكَ إنكارها ..
فلما تعشق ممارستها ؟!

كُنْ بخير ..

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبا .D
اممم.........   :embarrest: 
نبدا بالاسئلة كن مستعدا 
1/هل أسأت في يوم من الأيام بحق حواء ؟؟
2/ بشكل عام مارأيك في كبرياء حواء ؟؟
3 / رايك في هذا القول 
احيانا تصبح حواء متوحشة !
4/ مارأيك بحواء التي تختبأ وراء ستائر الفرح ؟
 :amuse:  فقط ,,
أعتقد أني أكثرت من أسئلتي 
أعتذر ...
موفق ,,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أَعتذِرُ عن التأخُر في الرد بسببِ ظُروفِ الإختباراتِ

اليوم بمشيئتِهِ تعالى سأُجيب عن باقي الأسئِلة  :amuse: 

موفقين

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> نعتذر لانقطاع البث..
> 
> لا مُشكِلة فهكذا تعودنا مِن قنواتِنا العربية  
> [/size][/size][/font]
> يس يس ..واذا لم تُعجبك الأسئله نستقدم مُعده جديده.....لاتُخبر أحد  لاكون الإعلاميه المميزه 
> 
> مُعِدة و مُقدِمة مُميزة في آنٍ واحد   
> ..آدم مِثلك..مُغترب كذلك 
> شككت أنها مقوله يُقنع فيها نفسه..ليكون أقوى
> ...



 
مُقابلةٌ حميلةٌ .. أخرى .. شُكراً لكِ  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> صباح الخير ..
> 
> صباحُ النُور
> 
> .. موقف لا تنساهـ ، حصدتهـُ حواء بأعماقِك ؟!
> 
> حصدُها لِقلبٍ دونما ذنب
> 
> .. لغةَ العينِ , لغةَ القلبِ , لغةَ الشفاه الهامسه << لغاتي الخاصهـ .. هع أكثرهنَ استخداماً من قِبِل dr.mahdi في التواصلْ معَ مُحيطهـ , 
> ...



بلْ رائعةٌ يا براءة .. موفقه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> سؤالٌ و بهِ الختام .. كانَ يحوم و يحوم ..<< اليوم سبت يعني اوووف يعني لازم نفرغ كل الشحنات !
> 
> أشارتْ أصابعُ الإتهامِ على شَخصكَ بأنهـُ يَعشقْ إغاضة حواء جداً << و هذهِ حقيقة لا يُمكنكَ إنكارها ..
> فلما تعشق ممارستها ؟! 
> 
> كُنْ بخير ..



 
 :toung: 

لأني أعشقُها

 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> مرحبا .d
> اممم......... 
> 
> مرحباً بِكِ همسه 
> نبدا بالاسئلة كن مستعدا
> 
> مُستعِد  
> 1/هل أسأت في يوم من الأيام بحق حواء ؟؟
> 
> ...



 
شُكراً يا همسه لأسئلتِكِ الرائعة

----------


## فرح

تسلم دكتوور مهدي 
كل الشكر لك ياآدم ع سعة صدرك واجووووبتك الراااائعه
يعطيك العااافيه واسعدنا بالقاء معاااك..
نسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح 
وربي يسهل امووورك الى خير وصلاح 
دمتم برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء}



مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج  :wink:  :toung: ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج  :wacko: ههههههه



1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟



2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟



اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه



ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا 



ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ...



وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع )



ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،،



وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ...



وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 



وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا الاخ 
*ابو زيـــــن {واحد فاضي}*
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟



2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟



3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟



4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟



5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟



6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟



7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟



8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟



9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟



10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟



انشاء الله الاقي تجاااااوب منكم 



الفكره منقوله مع بعض الغيييير



لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا



تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## واحد فاضي

حياش الله خيتي فرح 
وحياكم الله كلكم 





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 
> 
>  ان شاء الله تكون الاجابات واقعة وصااااااااادقة تماماً
> 
> ...







 خالص تحياتي 
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

يعطيك العافيه خيتي 




> 1)ماهيه الصفه التي لاتعجبك في حواء ؟
>  هذا يعتمد على من هي حواء هذه ؟؟
> لكن عموماً ما لا يعجبني في حواء - بشكل عام - 
> هو إصرار البعض منهن على التغيير حتى على حساب الشرع الحنيف وبدون مراعاة لأحكام الدين 
> وهي صفة يشترك في بعض تفاصيلها آدم أيضاً
> 
> 2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟
> 
>  الحنان ، الرقة 
> ...







 لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير خيتي فرح على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

فمان الكريم

----------


## صدفة البحر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
خيي أبو زيـن  :amuse: 
* دائماً مايكون هناك وقت لإخراج مايضايق حواء ؟ هل تجد في الإخراج مزيداً من الثرثرة ؟؟
* هل تجد في حب آدم لحواء إجتياز لكل المصاعب التي قد تواجههما في الحياة ؟
* آدم متى يحتاج إلى حواء وفي أي وقت بالخصوص ؟
* سعادة حواء أين تكمن في عقل آدم ؟
* ما رأيك بآدم حينما يتباهى برجولته أمام حواء  :sad2:  ؟
* كيف هي حال آدم حينما يبدأ بحب حواء ( وجهة نظرك ) ؟
* هل يسمح كبرياء آدم بالاعتذار إلى حواء ؟
* كلمة أخيرة توجهها إلى حواء ؟

وبس  :embarrest:  اتمنى ماثقلت عليك خيي ..
*********
ومشكورة فروووحة قلبي على الطرح الجونان
الله لايحرمنا منكِ حبيبتي ..

تحيتي صدووفه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي 1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف اتمنى ان ماثقلنا عليك ربما اعووود 
دمت بخيييير

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي صدفة البحر مرحبتين






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> خيي أبو زيـن 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياك الله خيتي
> * دائماً مايكون هناك وقت لإخراج مايضايق حواء ؟
>  بالأكيد لابد أن يكون هناك وقت 
> لإخراج ما يضايق حواء 
> وإن لم يكن فمن المهم إيجاده
> ...






 خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

مراحب خيتي فرح 




> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> على العين والرأس خيتي 
> 
> 1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
> 
>  لا يداني الجمال الرباني شيء أبداً 
> ...






 ما فيه كلافه ولا ثقل خيتي 
حاضرين للكل خيتي 

وفقك الله لكل خير 
فمان الكريم

----------


## زهور الامل

فكره حلوووه فرووووح ...
يللا يا آدم راح اسئلك كذا سؤال واتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفه ..
** مارايك في لبس حواء سابقا وحاضرا ؟
** مامفهوم الحجاب الاسلامي في نظر آدم؟هل غطاء الوجه .ام ماحدده الشارع الاسلامي.؟
** ماراي آدم في حواء اليوم من جميع النواحي ؟
** آدم ايهما تفضل لبس العبايه الزينبيه ام الكتافي ؟ولماذا؟
مشرفنا واحدفاضي 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي زهور الأمل مرحبتين




> فكره حلوووه فرووووح ...
> 
> يللا يا آدم راح اسئلك كذا سؤال واتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفه ..
>  ما يهمك حاضرين 
> ومتعودين على الصراحة التامه 
> ** مارايك في لبس حواء سابقا وحاضرا ؟
>  لكل زمان دولة ورجال 
> في السابق كانت الثقة بين الطرفين موجودة 
> مثلاً كنا نروح لمعلم وإحنا خليط صبيان وبنات 
> ...





 يعطيك العافيه خيتي 
وعذراً إن لم أجيب على بعض ما سألتِ 

لك خالص الإحترام 
فمان الباري

----------


## أُخرىْ

*و لإنه يحمل قلب كبير حد التضخم بالبياض ، .. 
و لإني أعتز به و أتفاخربه كأخ لي لم تلده أُمي..*
*ولأنه..ليس "فاضي" كما يقول* 
*أحببت أن أُلقي التحايا له ولروحه..وأعتذر لو أسئلتي..*
*أقل بكثير من مستوى وعيه..وحجم تفكيره الوقاد..*
*,,*
*أعتذر من حواء المُطالبه بإستجواب آدم بشأنها..فنحن وآدم فرد واحد* 
*وأبتدأ بأسئلتي المُتنوعه..*

*1- هل هُناك من يفهم أبو زين رُغم كُل شيء ؟*
*2- تمتلك قلم ذو حس مُرهف وقيمه أدبيه كبيره لماذا لانجد لك كتابات في قسم الشعر والنثر ؟*
*3-هناك في ذواتنا تكمن الحقيقة, كيف يجد واحد فاضي ذاته؟!*
*4- شخصية أثرت في حياتك من الصِغر..كونت جزءاً من شخصية أبو زين الآن ؟*

*..سنعود..قريباً*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..هــــــــــلااخوووي مساااءك بالخير والوردوالكادي آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: هههههه1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم*الام..**الاخت..*الزوجه..*الابنه..3)مامدى احتوائك الى حواء اياكانت اخت ام زوجه...الخ عندما تراها تبكي ؟وهل بكائها يؤثر في نفس آدم.؟4)آدم هل تعرضت الى عتاب من حـــــواء.؟وهل اثر بنفسك  ام لا؟5)مامدى صحة هذه المقوله بالنسبه الى آدم ان حــــــواء زينة الحياة الدنيا؟6)مامفهوم الرجوله عندآدم؟وبالذا ت عند ا*بوزيــــــن العابدين*؟7)آدم لو صادف وطلبت منك حواء نصيحه اخووويه هل تنصحها ام تعتذروانت بستطاعتك ان تقدم لها النصح؟امممم ابوزيــــــــــن ينادي الرحمه بجد انا تعبت ربي يساااعدك  :embarrest:  :wacko: هههههههربما تكون لي عوده اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهداة

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أُخرى مرحبتين





> *و لإنه يحمل قلب كبير حد التضخم بالبياض ، ..* 
> *و لإني أعتز به و أتفاخربه كأخ لي لم تلده أُمي..*
> *ولأنه..ليس "فاضي" كما يقول* 
> *أحببت أن أُلقي التحايا له ولروحه..وأعتذر لو أسئلتي..*
> *أقل بكثير من مستوى وعيه..وحجم تفكيره الوقاد..*
> *,,*
> 
>  أشكر لك في البداية ما قلته عني وإن لم أستحقه 
> وأعتز بأخت عزيزة لدينا هنا تحمل فكراً 
> ...



 الف شكر لك خيتي على ما تفضلتِ به 

لك مني خالص الشكر والتحيات والتقدير
فمان الباري

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم حمزة يعطيش العافيه 





> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> هــــــــــلااخوووي مساااءك بالخير والوردوالكادي 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلين ومساك الله بالخير والكرامة 
> وماي الورد والزعفران 
> 
> آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام هههههه
>  حاااااااااااضرين ومتحملين ههههههه
> ...





 أرقى التحيات وأرواها محفوفة بالبركات الإلهية 
بفضل آل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة
ببركة محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين عليهم
 الصلاة والسلام 

خالص شكري وتقديري 
فمان الباري

----------


## أُخرىْ

أشكر فيك روحك الكبيره وإجاباتك الرائعه..
وأُكمل مع الدفعه الثانيه
,‘


1- في إجابتك السابقه قٌلت أن لك زيارات مُتقطعه لقسم الشعر والنثر , في كِتاباتك هل تكون اللغه تحت خِدمة الخيال أم العكس وهل تكتب لحدث ما ؟

2-في مواضيع الحوار والنقاش , هل تحصد الفائده في حوارك مع القراء والمناقشين , ومتى أحسست أنك تنفخ في قربه مشقوقه كما يقولون ؟ :amuse: 

3-سؤالي فيه من الفضول الكثير ..سبب إختيارك لقبك ؟

4- صفحه لاتُنتسى من حياتك ؟

5- مواضيعك ماشاء الله  جميعها رائعه مالموضوع الذي حصد المساحه الاكبر في ذات أبو زين ولماذا ؟ 

6- وجهة نظرك في الفكر المُتحرر للمرأه , وفي محيطك ماهي حدود هذا التحرر ؟
،‘
،‘


ثق أخي أبو زين أنك في كُل 
طرح لك في هذا الصرح المميز 
تفيض كرماً ونعجز نحن إمتناناً,,
موفق بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## واحد فاضي

*أختي العزيزة أُخرىْ مرحبتين بعودتكِ*





> أشكر فيك روحك الكبيره وإجاباتك الرائعه..







> وأُكمل مع الدفعه الثانيه
> ,‘
> 
> * الشكر لله وحده لا شريك له* 
> *ولمن جعل في هذه الدنيا حياتنا محفوفة ببركاتهم* 
> *محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> 1- في إجابتك السابقه قٌلت أن لك زيارات مُتقطعه لقسم الشعر والنثر , في كِتاباتك هل تكون اللغه تحت خِدمة الخيال أم العكس وهل تكتب لحدث ما ؟
> * كلاهما صحيح* 
> ...





* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*خالص تقديري*
*فمان الباري*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أشُكرك أخي الكريم..على الإجابات الوافيه..وموفق بحق محمد..
وأشكُر كذلك أُخيتي..فرح..على الطرح الرائع..الذي أتاح لنا الفرصه..
لنكون هُنا..
موفقين جميعاً

----------


## نُون

مرحباً استاذ ..
لطفٌ من جنابِكَ تقبُلَ ما سيمطرهُ الفكر المشوش هنا ..



*احياناً نحتاجُ العشير بجنون ، نتعلقُ بهِ كالأطفال ، متى تختلج بجوفكَ هذه الإختلاجة ، فترجو حواء ألا تبتعد عنك طرفة عين ؟
*حواء القديمة ، حواء الحديثة ، كيف تربط بين ذواتهما ؟ و كيفَ تتواصل مع كلٍ منهما حسب مضمون تفكيره ؟
*موقف عصيب وضعتكَ فيه حواء ، سواء كان فعل أو قول أو مجاراة من أي نوع ؟
*متى شعرتَ بأنكَ تودُ مدّ يد العون و الرأفة لحواء ، فما استطعت ؟
*مكمن براءة حواء ، أين تجده ؟
*هل تؤمن بمقولة ( وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة ) ؟



عذراً على الإطالة ، و خصوصاً إن كانت بلا معنى ..
شرفني التواجد .

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
كل الشكر لك خيي ابو زيــــــن 
ع تقبلك ضيافتنا وتعبناااك معااانا لانك ماكملت  :embarrest: 
اعتذر غاااليتي براءه ...الظاهر خيي ابوزين مارجع لموضوع 
يعطيك العااافيه وبجد اجوووووبتك رااائعه وعقلانيه 
كل الشكر ..
تمنياتي لك بحياه هاااادئه بحق الصلاة على النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء}



مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج  :wink:  :toung: ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج  :wacko: ههههههه



1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟



2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟



اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه



ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا 



ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ...



وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع )



ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،،



وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ...



وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 



وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا 
الوالـــــد الغااااااالـــــي 
*{ابــــوطــــــــارق }*
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟

2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟

3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟

4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟

5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟

6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟

7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟

8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟

9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟

10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟

انشاء الله الاقي تجاااااوب منكم 

لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا

تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*((ملاحظة مهمة))* 

*انا لبناني وافكاري تختلف عن تفكير الرجل السعودي* 

*((يجب عليكم ان تنتبهوا لهذه الملاحظة ))* 
)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟

الكذب والقيل والقال والشكوى من اشياء تافهة وعدم الاهتمام في اناقتها والتدخل في اشياء لاتعنيها (اكتفي بهذا القدر الأن)


2) ماهي الصفه تعجبك في حواء؟

الحب * الصدق * العقل * التعاون الاخلاص  التضحية * الايمان  * انكار الذات  * مساعدة المحتاج * فنانة في الطبخ * عندها ذوق في ترتيب السفرة  *تحترم زوجها في حضوره وغيابه *((اكتفي بهذا الان )) 

3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟

(النق ) اي التذمر وعدم الصبر 
لان الانسان يجب ان يكون صبور ويتكل على الله لان الرزق بيده سبحانه وتعالى 


4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟ كل  له حسنات وسيئات 

ولكن افضل العامله 

لان عمل المرأة يضيف الى شخصيتها اشياء كثيرة ثقافية واجتماعية ومادية في حال كان الوضع المادي لزوجها غير كافي تستطيع ان تكون له  عون وايضا ممكن ان تساهم في رفاهية العيش بزيادة المدخول للعائلة 

*سيكون هذا على حساب راحتها* 

5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟ 
* لا  ثم لا ثم لا ثم لا*

6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟ 
اذا كان بيني وبينها وهو حق اتقبله بروح رياضية واناقش الموضوع اذا كنت على خطأ اعتذر واذا كنت على حق وهي تعتبره خطأ 
احاول ان اوفق بين الرأيين 

اما اذا حصل وصارحتني امام الناس مهما كانوا اقرباء اصدقاء سانفجر كالصاعقة ولا اتقبلة واحتمال امارس اخطاء اضافية كردة فعل على ما حصل (لا اتحمل)


7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟ 
*حيوان ناطق  له يدين ورجلين* 


8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟ 
لا  لا  لا


9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟ 
*نعم اذا كانت صادقة وأذرف الدمع معها* 

*اما اذا شعرت انها دموع فقط لتبرير عمل خاطئ لا اتسامح واكون غير مكترث*


10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟ 
*اذا كانت على حق  نعم 100%*


*هذه اجوبتي* 

*ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم* 

*مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*السلام عليكم عمووو أبو طارق ..*
*اتمنى لك إقامة ممتعة مابين اسئلة حواء* 
** كيف يتصرف آدم حينما يعلم بخيانة حواء  مدري من وين طلع لي هالسؤال ؟؟*
** تصرفك ؟! حينما تخطأ حواء وتعتذر لك ؟؟ هل تقبل بسررعة اعتذارها أم لا ؟*
** من هي ( حواء ) في نظر (آدم ) وبالخصوص في نظر ابو طارق ؟*
** هل يسمح كبرياء آدم الاعتذار لـ حواء مهما كانت الظروف ؟*
** هل حب حواء من نظر آدم يعني كل شيء في الحياة ؟*
** هل يرفض آدم محادثة حواء حينما يكون مزاجه متقلب ؟*
** في أي المواقف يـا آدم تشعر بالضعف أمام حواء ؟*
** ماهي أجمل هدية يتمناها آدم من حواء ؟ ولماذا ؟*
** ماذا يفعل آدم حينما تقول له حواء ( أني أحبك ) وهو لايباذلها المشاعر ؟؟*


*وبس بكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئلة ؛؛*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في البداية ارحب بالوالد الغالي ابو طارق وبتواجده لدينا في الأسرة والطفل .

 1ـ هل يخجل آدم  عندما تتساقط دموعه وتراها حواء ؟

ان الزواج نعمة انعم الله بها على الخلق 
 
ولقد قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى 
 
{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ 
 
أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا 
 
وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً 
 
إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }
2ـ من وجهة نظركم كيف نحافظ على هذه النعمة ؟
3 ـ  نصيحة تقدمها لنا.
وكل الشكر لنور حروفك والدنا

----------


## نُون

ربما كانت من نصيب ابو طارق الأسئلة .. :amuse: 

مرحباً استاذ ..
لطفٌ من جنابِكَ تقبُلَ ما سيمطرهُ الفكر المشوش هنا ..



*احياناً نحتاجُ العشير بجنون ، نتعلقُ بهِ كالأطفال ، متى تختلج بجوفكَ هذه الإختلاجة ، فترجو حواء ألا تبتعد عنك طرفة عين ؟
*حواء القديمة ، حواء الحديثة ، كيف تربط بين ذواتهما ؟ و كيفَ تتواصل مع كلٍ منهما حسب مضمون تفكيره ؟
*موقف عصيب وضعتكَ فيه حواء ، سواء كان فعل أو قول أو مجاراة من أي نوع ؟
*متى شعرتَ بأنكَ تودُ مدّ يد العون و الرأفة لحواء ، فما استطعت ؟
*مكمن براءة حواء ، أين تجده ؟
*هل تؤمن بمقولة ( وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة ) ؟



عذراً على الإطالة ، و خصوصاً إن كانت بلا معنى ..
شرفني التواجد .

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام عليكم عمووو أبو طارق ..*

*وعليكم السلام ابنتي* 

*((صدفة البحر ))*


*اتمنى لك إقامة ممتعة مابين اسئلة حواء* 

*وانا سعيد في هذه الاقامة* 

** كيف يتصرف آدم حينما يعلم بخيانة حواء  مدري من وين طلع لي هالسؤال ؟؟*

*كأنسان شرقي واعتبر ان الكرامة هي اعز ما يملكه الانسان اتصرف كما يلي* 
*اولا :: أتاكد من الخيانة* 
*ثانيا ::اعرف سبب الخيانة*
*ثالثا :: احاسب كما يمليه  الشرع*
*رابعا:: اكون حزين جداا*


*(( ملاحظة كان يجب ان يحدد السؤال بنوع الخيانة ))* 

** تصرفك ؟! حينما تخطأ حواء وتعتذر لك ؟؟ هل تقبل بسررعة اعتذارها أم لا ؟*
*اذا كان الخطأ من النوع البسيط اقبل العذر بسرعة* 

*اما اذا كان خطأ يترتب عليه ضرر لا اقبله الا بعد ان تثبت عكس ما فعلته من خطأ* 

** من هي ( حواء ) في نظر (آدم ) وبالخصوص في نظر ابو طارق ؟*

*النصف الآخر الذي لانستطيع ان نعيش بدونه*

** هل يسمح كبرياء آدم الاعتذار لـ حواء مهما كانت الظروف ؟*

*مهما كانت الضروف ((كلا))*
*في حال كنت مخطئ معها ((نعم))*
*وبدون تردد*

** هل حب حواء من نظر آدم يعني كل شيء في الحياة ؟*

*الحب هو الاوكسجين الذي يمدنا بالحياة* 
*يعني نعم* 
** هل يرفض آدم محادثة حواء حينما يكون مزاجه متقلب ؟محادثة حواء هي نوع من تهدئة المزاج ومهما كان المزاج متعكر حواء هي الدواء*
** في أي المواقف يـا آدم تشعر بالضعف أمام حواء ؟*
*عندما تكون مظلومة* 
** ماهي أجمل هدية يتمناها آدم من حواء ؟ ولماذا ؟*

*اجمل هدية لا ينتظرها آدم من حواء اذا كان قد حصل على كل ما يحتاجه في حياته من* 

*الحب *الاخلاص*التضحية*الاولاد*التربيةالسليمة*
*المحافظةعلى الكرامة*الصبر* 
** ماذا يفعل آدم حينما تقول له حواء ( أني أحبك ) وهو لايباذلها المشاعر ؟؟*

*انا شخصيا اموت في هذه العبارة التي هي مفتاح القلب* 
*((هنا ارد عن نفسي ))*
*اما اذا كان هناك من لايبادلها نفس المشاعر* 
*(( هذا احساس يحس به الانسان وحده ولا استطيع ان اجاوب عن مشاعر الأخرين ))* 

*وبس بكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئلة ؛؛*

*اشكرك ابنتي على اسئلتك الجميلة* 

*واتمنى ان تكون اجوبتي كافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 



في البداية ارحب بالوالد الغالي ابو طارق وبتواجده لدينا في الأسرة والطفل .

*وانا ايضا ابنتي سعيد بتواجدي معكم في هذا المنتدى المتخصص*



1ـ هل يخجل آدم عندما تتساقط دموعه وتراها حواء ؟

*يجب عليه ان لا يخجل لان الدموع هي تعبير عن حاله من الحالات التالية* 

* اولا :: دموع الفرح  وهي تنساب من غير استأذان لخبر سعيد او حدث كبير كأنتصار  في معركة كما حصل عندنا في لبنان* 


*ثانيا :: دموع الحزن  وهي ايضا دموع تكون بسبب فقدان حبيب او قريب او لوداع  انسان عزيز على قلب الانسان مثل فراق القائد الغالي على كل موالي  ((الشهيد عماد مغنية))*


*ثالثا :: دموع السعادة الشخصية وهذه من ارق واعذب الدموع وهي خاصة بين الاحباب (( شرحها صعب ))* 




ان الزواج نعمة انعم الله بها على الخلق 


ولقد قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى 


{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ 


أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا 


وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً 


إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }

2ـ من وجهة نظركم كيف نحافظ على هذه النعمة ؟

*المحافظة على هذه النعمة هي واجب على كل رجل وامرأة وتكون في التعاون بين الزوجين في شتى الامور منها* 

*الصدق في التعامل* 
*الصبر على كل شيئ*
*عدم الضغط على الطرف الاخر مهما كانت الضروف*
*المشاركة في تربية الاطفال* 
*المساعدة المتبادلة بين الطرفين*
*عدم نقل الخلاف الزوجي خارج غرفة النوم* 
*حصول الطرفين على حقوقهما من بعض*
*عند الخطأ يعتذر المذنب بدون خجل*
*الاحترام المتبادل* 
*ساكتفي بهذا القدر* 

3 ـ نصيحة تقدمها لنا.

*انا متزوج منذ ((37)) سنة* 
*والحياة فيها من الحلاوة والمرارة* 
*نصيحتي لكل زوجين ان يكونوا على قدر* 
*كبير من المسؤولية لان الحياة استمرار ونمر فيها* 
*ببعض المنغصات ولكن يجب علينا ان نتجاوزها* 
*وننظر للمستقبل والخلافات البسيطة تحل ببسمة*
*من اي طرف والنصيحة المهمة للزوجات هي* 
*اذا اخطأ الرجل مرة  واعتذر يجب على الزوجة ان لا*
*تذكر الحادثة مرة ثانية وتنساها لان التذكير فيها* 
*يعتبر نوع من عدم المسامحة وهذه النصيحة للشباب ايضا*
*ونصيحة مزدوجة* 
*الرجل يحب الاناقة والرشاقة يجب المحافظة عليها*
*الزوجة تحب ان ترى زوجها اجمل الرجال حافظ على رشاقتك* 



*بكفي هيك بعد في اسئلة  كثيرة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق * 

*وكل الشكر لكي ابنتي*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...واااالدي تحمل حــــــواااء اشويااات   :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟
3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه
4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟
5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف 
اتمنى ان ماثقلنا عليك ربما اعووود 
دمت بخيييير

----------


## ابو طارق

ربما كانت من نصيب ابو طارق الأسئلة .. :amuse: 

*اعتقد بانها اصبحت من نصيبي واقبل بها مرغما*

مرحباً استاذ ..

*مرحبا  ابنتي* 

لطفٌ من جنابِكَ تقبُلَ ما سيمطرهُ الفكر المشوش هنا ..

*بكل سرور ابنتي*  


*احياناً نحتاجُ العشير بجنون ، نتعلقُ بهِ كالأطفال ، متى تختلج بجوفكَ هذه الإختلاجة ، فترجو حواء ألا تبتعد عنك طرفة عين ؟

*من خلال تجربتي الطويلة والتي استمرت هذه السنين لم نفترق الا قليلا* 
*من خلال بعض السفر لوحدي بعمل وليس سياحة كنت اترقب الساعات والدقائق للعودة الى عريني وكنت دائما اجد نفسي بحاجة ماسة للبقاء بقرب العشير كما ذكرتي* 
*اما الان وبعد هذه السنين الطويلة وقد اصبحت في المراحل الاخيرة من الحياة قد اصبحت في حاجة ماسة لوجودها معي ولا اجد الراحة الا ونحن مع بعض نغوص في الماضي نسافر للقاء الاولاد سويا لا نفترق ابدا واليك هذه القصة* 
*حصلت منذ سنتين تقريبا* 
*من عادتي اننا لا نفارق بعض ابدا وفي احد المرات طلبت مني ان تذهب لزيارة والدتها مع شقيقتها واابنتها قلت لهم انا اذهب معكم واوصلكم* 

*قالوا دعنا نذهب وحدنا والمسافة كبيرة تقريبا 100 كيلو متر*
*وافقت على مضض ذهبوا من الصباح الباكر  المسافة تحتاج تقريبا ساعة وربع بالسيارة  تكلمت معهم اكثر من عشر مرات خلال الذهاب وبعد وصولهم كل ربع او نصف ساعة اتصل  واطمئن وفي العودة كذلك ونزلت الى الشارع انتظر الوصول وكان بالنسبة لي يوم طووووووووويل جدا* 

*عندما نتقدم بالعمر نجد العشير او الزوجة او الزوج هو الملاذ الاخير لنا* 

*اسئل الله ان لا يفرقنا عن بعض وتكون مشيئته هي الارحم* 

*حواء القديمة ، حواء الحديثة ، كيف تربط بين ذواتهما ؟ و كيفَ تتواصل مع كلٍ منهما حسب مضمون تفكيره ؟
*شرح يحتاج الى وقت طويل واختصاره غير مفيد* 
*لذلك ساترك السؤال بدون جواب*

*موقف عصيب وضعتكَ فيه حواء ، سواء كان فعل أو قول أو مجاراة من أي نوع ؟
*دعوت صديق لبناني الى العشاء مع زوجته الامريكية  وعند دخولهم للمنزل كنت استقبلهم مع زوجتي في مدخل الشقة سلمت على الرجل واردت ان اسلم على زوجته فتقدمت وقبلتني امام زوجتي نظرت الى زوجتي وجدت ان نار جهنم قد انتقلت الى قلبها  انما كانت حليمة ولم تتكلم انتهت السهرة على خيير  وبعد ان غادر المدعوين البيت  ذهبت الى غرفة النوم واخذت تبكي وتقول لي هل لك علاقة بها واتهامات طويلة عريضة بقيت اكثر من اسبوع وانا اقسم لها بانه لا يوجد اي علاقة بيننا حتى صدقتني وكان موقف لا احسد عليه* 
*متى شعرتَ بأنكَ تودُ مدّ يد العون و الرأفة لحواء ، فما استطعت ؟

*عندما يكون ولي امر حواء  ظالم* 

*مكمن براءة حواء ، أين تجده ؟

*ليس عند الجميع ((طيبة القلب ))*

*هل تؤمن بمقولة ( وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة ) ؟

*نعم* 

* وهناك تجارب ومشاهدات عشتها مع الناس*


عذراً على الإطالة ، و خصوصاً إن كانت بلا معنى ..

شرفني التواجد .

*اسئلة جدا رائعة* 
*واعتذر عن عدم الرد على احد الاسئلة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نُون

شكراً جزيلاً لكَ استاذي العزيز .. 
كفيّتَ و وفيّت .*




اسئل الله ان لا يفرقنا عن بعض وتكون مشيئته هي الارحم 




آمين ربَّ العالمين ،




 وكان موقف لا احسد عليه 




 ، هنيئاً لك .




اسئلة جدا رائعة 




لا أروع من وجودكَ بيننا ، 





واعتذر عن عدم الرد على احد الاسئلة 




سأعتبرهُ من حقكَ ، و لاتكترث لتركه ، لأنني كدتُ أتنبئ به من خلال اجوبتكَ السابقة ،

شرف الحضور لي ..  بالتوفيق في مشواركَ هنا  
*

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم ...

عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...واااالدي تحمل حــــــواااء اشويااات  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بتحمل ما تخافي كثير


1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟

*انا شخصيا احب في حواء طبيعتها* 
*ويمكن من خلال طبيعتها ان تكون* 
*جميلة وغير مزيفة لان الحياة هي* 
*استمرار وكل الاشياء التي تضاف* 
*الى الجسد تزول ويعود كل شيئ*
*كما هو على طبيعته* 
*ولا يوجد اجمل من الجمال الرباني* 
*الدائم* 

2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟

*حواء المستقلة تكون شخصيتها قوية* 
*وانا افضلها لانها تتحمل المسؤولية وهذه صفات يجب علينا ان ننميها* 
*في بناتنا لان الاتكالية تكون مرتبطة بمن يلبي احتياجاتها وتنتظر بينما المستقلة تتصرف عن وعي ومسؤولية* 


3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه

*هذا يعود لكل انسان حسب تفكيره وحسب البيئة التي يعيش فيها وشريكة حياتة   * 

*اعتقد بان حياتي مستمرة والحمدلله من حسن الى احسن وكما قلت ان الحياة استمرار واستقرار* 


4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟

*اذا كانت غيرة في غير محلها* 

*اما اذا كانت عن حب صادق* 

*فهي مقبولة ومحببة* 

*لان الانسان يشعر بالغرور منها* 


5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف

  وهل يستطيع ؟؟




اتمنى ان ماثقلنا عليك ربما اعووود 

*بكل رحابه صدر عودي وانا بالانتظار*


دمت بخيييير 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
هــــــــــلاوالدي صباحك  بالخير والوردوالكادي 
آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: هههههه
1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟
2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم
*الام..
**الاخت..
*الزوجه..
*الابنه..
3)مامدى احتوائك الى حواء اياكانت اخت ام زوجه...الخ عندما تراها تبكي ؟وهل بكائها يؤثر 
في نفس آدم.؟
4)آدم هل تعرضت الى عتاب من حـــــواء.؟وهل اثر بنفسك ام لا؟
5)مامدى صحة هذه المقوله بالنسبه الى آدم 
ان حــــــواء زينة الحياة الدنيا؟
6)مامفهوم الرجوله عندآدم؟وبالذا ت عند ابوطـــــارق..؟
7)آدم لو صادف وطلبت منك حواء نصيحه اخووويه 
هل تنصحها ام تعتذروانت بستطاعتك ان تقدم لها النصح؟
ربما تكون لي عوده 
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهداة

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم ..

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


هــــــــــلاوالدي صباحك بالخير والوردوالكادي


*صباح الفل والياسمين ابنتي*  

آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: هههههه

*هذا معروف لا يحتاج الى معرفة*

1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟

*نعم واذا لم يكن اكثر* 

2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم

*الام.. *اغلى ما في الدنيا* 

**الاخت..*عزيزة وغالية* 

*الزوجه..  *شريكة العمر وام الاولاد والحبيبة*

*الابنه..*نور عيوني* 

3)مامدى احتوائك الى حواء اياكانت اخت ام زوجه...الخ عندما تراها تبكي ؟وهل بكائها يؤثر 
في نفس آدم.؟

*اكيد تؤثر واحاول ان اتفهم دموعها* 

4)آدم هل تعرضت الى عتاب من حـــــواء.؟وهل اثر بنفسك ام لا؟

*نعم كثيرا  لاني مشهور بصراحتي* 

*اتأثر اذا كنت على خطأ* 

5)مامدى صحة هذه المقوله بالنسبه الى آدم 
ان حــــــواء زينة الحياة الدنيا؟

*لا اخالف قول الباري عز وجل*

*{الْمَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلاً }*

*الكهف46*

*حواء لها وضعها الخاص وتقديرها الكبير*



6)مامفهوم الرجوله عندآدم؟وبالذا ت عند ابوطـــــارق..؟

*الرجولة هي ان نحافظ على مبادئنا وقيمنا ونحترم صغيرنا وكبيرنا ونحترم العائلة الرجولة هي المسؤولية وكسب لقمة العيش بالحلال وعدم الظلم ومعاملة الاخرين كما تحب ان تعامل  الرجولة هي العدل* 
*الرجولة الكرم المدروس*
*الرجولة عدم التدخل في شؤون الغير*
*الرجولة اعتبار الزوجة  شريكة في الحياة وليس خادمة للزوج والاولاد* 
*الرجولة هي نعمة فاز من اتقنها*

7)آدم لو صادف وطلبت منك حواء نصيحه اخووويه 
هل تنصحها ام تعتذروانت بستطاعتك ان تقدم لها النصح؟

*بالعكس انصحها وانصحها واحاول ان اساعدها وهذا واجب* 

*ولم يسبق ان رفضت تقديم النصيحة لحواء  او  آدم* 
 
ربما تكون لي عوده

*شايفك رح تشتغلي فيي* 

*بس معليش انا جاهز * 


اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهداة

*واكبر تحية وتقدير ومودة لكي ابنتي* 
*مع دعائي لكي بالتوفيق والصحة الدائمة* 
*بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## المميزة

السلام عليكم عموو
شلونك
تفضل جاوب ع هالاسئلة وانشالله ماتكون ثقيلة دم
مارأيك بحواء بشكل عام؟؟  
كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!  

ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من حواء !!  
ما أول شيء يلفت أنتباهك في حواء .. ؟!

هل تفضل حواء قليلة الكلام أو متوسطة الكلام ( الجدال ) مو الكلام العادي .. ؟! 
في حياتك اليومية .. ما هو مقدار أعتمادك على حواء ( كبير/ نسبي / قليل جدا ً ) .. ؟! 
هل تتضايق من سؤالها : ( أين كنت؟..أو مع من؟.. أو لماذا تأخرت ) ..؟! 
هل تفضل قضاء نزهاتك معها أو مع الأصدقاء ..؟! 
هل تفضل حواء اللتي تفتح معك حوار لمناقشة مايزعجها في شخصيتك أو أسلوبك ..؟! وهل تتقبل نقدها .. ؟! 
_!! وأيهما تراه أجمل ان تتزوج من تحب او ان تحب من تتزوج ؟_  

اسفة على الاطالة وان شاء الله عجبتك الاسئله

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

فكرره رائعه خيتووو
ننتظر اجوبة آدم
تقبلي مروري

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم عموو 
*وعليكم السلام ابنتي* 

شلونك 
*بخير الله يسلمك* 

تفضل جاوب ع هالاسئلة وانشالله ماتكون ثقيلة دم 
*اكييد ساجاوب كل الاسئلة خفيفة ما تخافي*

مارأيك بحواء بشكل عام؟؟ 

*حواء من ضروريات الحياة لآدم* 



كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !! 

*ولا مرة بدون مبالغة* 



ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من حواء !! 

*((باس))*


ما أول شيء يلفت أنتباهك في حواء .. ؟!

*(( اناقتها )) قبل ان تتكلم*


هل تفضل حواء قليلة الكلام أو متوسطة الكلام ( الجدال ) مو الكلام العادي .. ؟!

*اكره الجدال بشكل عام* 

*اما الكلام المفيد افضلة باختصار* 


في حياتك اليومية .. ما هو مقدار أعتمادك على حواء ( كبير/ نسبي / قليل جدا ً ) .. ؟!

*في اول حياتي نسبي* 

*اما الان  كبير وكبير جدا*


هل تتضايق من سؤالها : ( أين كنت؟..أو مع من؟.. أو لماذا تأخرت ) ..؟!

*بالطبع  لالالا(( متفقين على المصارحة)) مهما كانت*



هل تفضل قضاء نزهاتك معها أو مع الأصدقاء ..؟!

*اجمل النزهات مع من تحب ((يعني معها))*


هل تفضل حواء اللتي تفتح معك حوار لمناقشة مايزعجها في شخصيتك أو أسلوبك ..؟! وهل تتقبل نقدها .. ؟!

*اكيد اتقبل النقد اذا كان بناء واناقشه بروح رياضية* 


_!! وأيهما تراه أجمل ان تتزوج من تحب او ان تحب من تتزوج_ 

_اتزوج من احب وهذا ما حصل لي _ 



اسفة على الاطالة وان شاء الله عجبتك الاسئله

*اسئلة جميلة اشكرك ابنتي واتمنى ان تكون اجوبتي قد اقنعتك واذا عندك اي سؤال للتوضيح اكثر انا مستعد* 

*مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو عموو على الاجوبة الرووعة 
بس مافهمت شنو يعني (( باس)) >>>>> البنت مفهية

----------


## ابو طارق

> يسلموو عموو على الاجوبة الرووعة 
> بس مافهمت شنو يعني (( باس)) >>>>> البنت مفهية



 
*ابنتي الغالية* 

*المميزة* 

*كلمة  ((باس ))  تعني  لا جواب او* 

*تعني لا اريد ان اجاوب* 

* اي اتخطى السؤل وانتقل للسؤال التالي* 

*وهذا المصطلح نستعمله عندنا في لبنان وهو شائع* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

*مشكوووور والدي الغااالي ابوطـــــــارق*
*ع تلبيتك الدعووووه وسعة صدرك ،،*
*تسلم ويعطيك العااافيه ودعااائي لك داااائما بتسهيل الاموووور* 
*وقضاء الحاجات بحق من هم نورالسموات والاراضين* 
*والمعذره والدي ع الازعاااج* 
،،،،،،،،،،
من الاعمااااق اشكر كل من كان له مشاركه هنا 
ودوووم توااااصلكم الغااالي 
دمتم بخيييييييييييييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء}



مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج  :wink:  :toung: ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج  :wacko: ههههههه



1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟



2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟



اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه



ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا 



ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ...



وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع )



ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،،



وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ...



وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 



وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا الاخ لفاضل
{ابوعـــليان}
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟



2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟



3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟



4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟



5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟



6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟



7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟



8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟



9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟



10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟



انشاء الله الاقي تجاااااوب منكم 



لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا



تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في البداية ارحب بالأخ الكريم ابو عليان  وبوجوده بيننا في منتدى  الأسرة 
وسوف اعود بأسئلتي

----------


## ابوعليان

ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟
حواء الصامته التي تعمل بصمت

ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟
نظرها الى حواء

ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟

أكره سماعه منها كلمة حواء لأن كل حواء وضروفها الاجتماعية

والاقتصادية والتعليمية والنفسية أيضا والأخلاقية نجد حواء لما 

تقول حواء تنظر لتكون مثلها ولا تنظر أن تكون أفضل منها
هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟

ربة منزل فرسالتها مأخودة من الرب ويكفي اسم الوظيفة

وهي ربة وصلة الى صفة الله سبحنه وتعلى حرمها

حتى بالنطق على غيره وصر لها بها
آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟

من يقول نعم مريض نفسيا هي النصف التاني للبشرية

آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟

ردت فعلي وقتها السكوت لتفكير بأخطائي وأنا أحب 

الانتقاد الذي في محله حتى من القديم قبل الاحتكاك

بحواء أسأل من حولي عن أخطائي وبدون مجاملة

أطلب منهم الاجابة

آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟

أولا أنا واحد من يمد يده على حواء ولكن في نفس 

الوقت أنا ضدها أنا أمدها عندما تقوم حواء بالخطى على نفسها 

بخطى سبق التنبيه له وعندما تضع نفسها في موقع النقيصة عند

جنسها بالخصوص ويكون بعيد عن الأنضار ويكون رحمي ليس تعذيب وعند ما يكون آخر العلاج لا أحب أن تكون صغيرة في نظر الغير و بيدها

آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟

لا أنا طبيعتي محاور وأحب الحوار حتى مع الصغار الأطفال

آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟

لماذا سمي سلاحها لدرجت ضربها لما يكون أمام الآخرين

لا أريد منها اظهار ضعفها لهم وأنا جنبها
آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟

85% خصوصا المشتركة أما القرارات الخاصة والتي تكون لا

دخل لها بها فيكون العناد سيد الموقف

شكرا على الطرح والله يعينا على الباقين 

وملكة سبأ جابت اسطولها الحربي ان شاء الله ننتصر من أول جولة

لكم تحياتي

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي  :embarrest: 
1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟
3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه
4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟
5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف 
اتمنى ان ماثقلنا عليك ربما اعووود 
دمت بخيييير

----------


## ابوعليان

1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
قلتي صبغة زائفة يعني زائفة مافيه أحلا من الجمال الرباني وفي الأخير هي عطاية
من الله سبحانه وتعالى فلربما تكون جميلة المنظر وقبيحة الخلق

زينة بلا مكياج وبليا حلي زينة طبيعية ولا تستطنعه

2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟

هم قلتي شخصيتها فهي لها وليست لي 
3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه

ماتقتضيه الحاجة

4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟

اذا كانت غيرة فأهلا بها كثيرة أم قليله ولكن لا تكن اتهامات 

وتسمى غيرة فعلى سبيل المثال لو قالت من تلك التي تكلمك

لوقال آدم لها نفس السؤال هي تتهمة بتهمة غير الغيرة

أرجوا من حواء بأن لا تقبل لغيرها ما لا تقبله لنفسها

5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف 

حينما تفضل هي الابتعاد عنه

أرجا من الاعضاء التخفيف علينا لكي لا يدكرونا بمسائلة القبر

كما ارجوا من المتسابقين لا يظهروا بأنهم ملائكة 

اللي يخاف من الاجابة يقول باس أفضل من أنه يجاوب 

اجابة هو يخالفها 

والمعذرة للجميع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عُدنا بعدتنا والعتاد ( الأسئلة ) يابوعليان 
انا اسئلتي بسيطه وهينه مو مثل فروحه ناويه عليك نية قشره  :wacko: خخخخخخ ياويلي منها 

هل صادفت موقف صعب او محرج مع حواء وكيف تصرفت فيه ؟

موضوع قيادة المرأة السعودية للسيارة تم طرحه كثيرا للنقاش في منتدانا لكن بما انك اخوي ابو عليان عضو لم يمضي على تواجدك فترة طويلة بيننا اود معرفة رأيك في ذالك .

ماذا تعني لك الأسرة والأولاد ؟

وسلامتكم  :bigsmile:  رحم الله من زار وخفف  إياك اعني واسمعي يا جارة (فروحه )هههههه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


فضل خيي وان شاء الله اسئلتي تكون سهله ,,,
**آدام له العديد من السفريات والطلعات هل يفضل ان تكون هذه الرحلات مع حــــــــواء؟ام يفضل ابتعادها عنه ؟
**آدم هل ينقص من رجولته اعتذاره الى حواء؟
**هل يشعر آدم بضعف امام حــــــواء؟
**ادم لوفيه {لاقدرالله }خافت كأنها :embarrest:  :wacko: سوء تفاهم بين حواء هل تحمل حواء مسؤولية هذا الخلاف ام تعترف بأنك ايضا مخطئ بعض الشي؟
دمتم بخيييييير
ربما تكون لي عــــــووووده :embarrest:

----------


## ابوعليان

هل صادفت موقف صعب او محرج مع حواء وكيف تصرفت فيه ؟

لم يكن محرجا ولا صعب ولكن كان الاول من نوعه حينما كانت زوجتي 

في حالة ولادة أول مرة وكنا لوحدنا وقد نزل منها دم شديد وقد تفاجأت 

بهذا حيت كنت أسكن لوحدي وبعيد عن اسرتي والموقف لا يستحمل 

تأخير ولكن الحمد لله سارت الامور برويه وحملتها وذهبت بها 

للمستشفى 


موضوع قيادة المرأة السعودية للسيارة تم طرحه كثيرا للنقاش في منتدانا لكن بما انك اخوي ابو عليان عضو لم يمضي على تواجدك فترة طويلة بيننا اود معرفة رأيك في ذالك .

حواء هي نصف المجتمع لها ما لآدم  ولكن السياقة لها طابع حساس 

بمجتمعنا وعاداته يعني نحن نخاف من الشباب وسياقته فما بالكم 

من الشابات أنا معها ولكن لو تغيرت الظروف بمجتمعتا  البعض من مجتمعنا 

لا يتقبل خروجها على قدميها فما بلكم بخروجها بسيارة أتمنى لو استطاعت

حواء الحصول على هذا  بعد تغير النضام المروري كله بالمملكة

يعني لو استطاع النظام الوصول الى ما هو موجود في نظام

ارامكو في الظهران من حركت سير وشوارع من الضعف في حواء 

ان لم تستطع الحصول على هذا 

ولكن في الوضع هذا الحاصل هنا أنا أنصحها بأن لا تحصل على هذا

الحق وعندما أقول الحق فهو حق لها بمتياز يعني لا تقود السيارة والوضع 

كما هو


ماذا تعني لك الأسرة والأولاد ؟

هي الجنة التي لا تجري تحتها الأنهار

ولكي كل الشكر ملكة سبأ

----------


## ابوعليان

**آدام له العديد من السفريات والطلعات هل يفضل ان تكون هذه الرحلات مع حــــــــواء؟ام يفضل ابتعادها عنه ؟

لكل مقام مقال أفضل الخروج مع الاسرة فتكون رحلة اسرية ويكون لها طابع

خاص وبالخصوص لما يكون مردود تلك الرحلة ايجابي عليك تحب أن يكون على

اسرتك هي شريكتك فلماذا لا تكون في كل شيء حتى السفر ولكن لو حبت حواء 

أن تخرج برحلة مع باقي جنسها لا أمانع لكون هذي رحلة خاصة ولها مردودات

لها ونفس الشيء لو حصل رحلة لبني جنس آدم فيكون لها نفس المعيار يعني 

لو حصل كل ثلاث سنوات رحلة شبابية للجنسين فما هو المانع في ذالك 

**آدم هل ينقص من رجولته اعتذاره الى حواء؟

الاعتدار عن الخطى هو مركز قوة للشخص فما الذي يغير اعتدر لحواء أو اعتذر لآدم

الاعتذار هو نتيجة خطىء حصل من الشخص حتى لو حصل لطفل فهو أبسط 

الأثمان التي تدفعها فمالمانع أخطأت يجب عليك الاعتذار لكائن من يكون
**هل يشعر آدم بضعف امام حــــــواء؟

حواء هي بالاصل أقوى من آدم فالمعادلة اجابتها الضعف ولكن يتباها بالقوة

ليغطي ضعفة

**ادم لوفيه {لاقدرالله }خافت كأنها :embarrest:  :wacko: سوء تفاهم بين حواء هل تحمل حواء مسؤولية هذا الخلاف ام تعترف بأنك ايضا مخطئ بعض الشي؟

الكل يتحمل خطاه وش الفرق بيني وبينها اذا أنا أتحمل مسؤليت خطاي 

هي تتحمل مسؤليت خطاها واذا كان الاثنين فكلاهما أما اذا هي بالنسب 

فعلي نسبتي وعليها نسبتها . لا يوجد فرق بينها وبين آدم لا بالحسنة ولا باسيئة

فلماذا نجعل بينهم اختلاف

لكي كل الامتنان يافرح

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: هههههه
1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟
2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم
*الام..
**الاخت..
*الزوجه..
*الابنه..
3)مامدى احتوائك الى حواء اياكانت اخت ام زوجه...الخ عندما تراها تبكي ؟وهل بكائها يؤثر 
في نفس آدم.؟
4)آدم هل تعرضت الى عتاب من حـــــواء.؟وهل اثر بنفسك ام لا؟
5)مامدى صحة هذه المقوله بالنسبه الى آدم 
ان حــــــواء زينة الحياة الدنيا؟
6)مامفهوم الرجوله عندآدم؟وبالذا ت عند ابوعليان؟
7)آدم لو صادف وطلبت منك حواء نصيحه اخووويه 
هل تنصحها ام تعتذروانت بستطاعتك ان تقدم لها النصح؟
ربما تكون لي عوده  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهداة

----------


## ابوعليان

1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟
دموعها أو بكائها صراحة لا أتوقع  لكن يمكن عيونها تعورها

2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم
*الام.. لا أوفيها حقها لا بالفعل ولا بالكلام لكن كل الي أقدر أقوله هي الجنة التي وعد الله بها عباده
**الاخت..لم أعشه ولكن هي العضيد في نظري 

وليس الأخ

*الزوجه..هي النصف الثاني لآدم
*الابنه..هي أم أبيها يعني الجنة الثانية
3)مامدى احتوائك الى حواء اياكانت اخت ام زوجه...الخ عندما تراها تبكي ؟وهل بكائها يؤثر 



في نفس آدم.؟

حتى الغريبة لا أستطيع أن أراها يجن جنوني وأفقد صوابي

4)آدم هل تعرضت الى عتاب من حـــــواء.؟وهل اثر بنفسك ام لا؟
تعرضت ولكن في غير محله ولكن أثر في نفس لكونه في غير محله
5)مامدى صحة هذه المقوله بالنسبه الى آدم 
ان حــــــواء زينة الحياة الدنيا؟
ليش هي تحفه ..وصفها مش هذا  ليست مال ولا بنون


6)مامفهوم الرجوله عندآدم؟وبالذا ت عند ابوعليان؟

هي الجمال الذي يصف به الرجل  . الصدق الأمانة حفض السر 
الأخلاق  الشيمة الشجاعة المساعدة  وكل هذا يكون بالموقف 

الحب للغير  بنفس ما يحب لنفسه

7)آدم لو صادف وطلبت منك حواء نصيحه اخووويه 
هل تنصحها ام تعتذروانت بستطاعتك ان تقدم لها النصح؟
من لا يستطيع النصح  أنا أنصح حتى من يعاديني 

لا أرد أين كان يطلب مني مساعدة 

وبالأخير النصيحة هي أرخص شيء للناصح وأغلا شيء 
للمنصوح

لكي فائق الاحترام

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور خيي ابو عليان
ع التواااجد وسعة صدرك ع الاجابه
تسلم ويعطيك العااافيه 
والمعذره اذا تسببنا لك بالازعاج
موفق

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء}



مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج  :wink:  :toung: ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج  :wacko: ههههههه



1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟



2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟



اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه



ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا 



ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ...



وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع )



ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،،



وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ...



وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 



وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا الاخ لفاضل
{نـــبـــراس}
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟



2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟



3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟



4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟



5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟



6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟



7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟



8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟



9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟



10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟



انشاء الله الاقي تجاااااوب منكم 



لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا



تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلا عليكم 
اختي فرح
هنااك (نبراس ) ولكنني لم اشااهده من قبل  و
(نبراس،،،) فايهم تقصدوون 
ان كنت انا المقصوود
اتمنى ان تبينوا ذلك

----------


## فرح

> السلا عليكم 
> اختي فرح
> هنااك (نبراس ) ولكنني لم اشااهده من قبل و
> (نبراس،،،) فايهم تقصدوون 
> ان كنت انا المقصوود
> اتمنى ان تبينوا ذلك



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
هـــــــــلا اخوووي* نبراس,,,*
طبعا اقصدك انت{ قــــــــــمي} سابقا 
يللا خيي اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
وننتظر اجااابتك ياآدم  :embarrest:  :wacko:  :rolleyes:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
> وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء} 
> 
> 
> مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج ههههههه
> ان شاء الله ما فيه شيء محرجج
> 1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟
> ...



 


 اتمنى ان تكوون اجاابااتي شاافيه 
كل الشكر لك اختي فرح على هذه الاستضاافه الجمييله والصرييحه تحيااتي لكم و داائما دعاائي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## الفرح دنياي

متابع الى الموضوع الرائع من ورى الكواليس 
الله يكون في عون الايتم عليه الاختيار
عزيزي نبراس 
موفق ان شاء الله 
فرح التميز والابداع يلازمكم ولست مبالغ هنا

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام  :embarrest:  :rolleyes: هههههه
1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟
2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم
*الام..
**الاخت..
*الزوجه..
*الابنه..
3)مامدى احتوائك الى حواء اياكانت اخت ام زوجه...الخ عندما تراها تبكي ؟وهل بكائها يؤثر 
في نفس آدم.؟
4)آدم هل تعرضت الى عتاب من حـــــواء.؟وهل اثر بنفسك ام لا؟
5)مامدى صحة هذه المقوله بالنسبه الى آدم 
ان حــــــواء دموعها مثل دموع التماسيح؟
6)مامفهوم الرجوله عندآدم؟وبالذا ت عند نـــــبــراس؟
7)آدم لو صادف وطلبت منك حواء نصيحه اخووويه 
هل تنصحها ام تعتذروانت بستطاعتك ان تقدم لها النصح؟
ربما تكون لي عوده  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهداة

----------


## المميزة

السلام عليكم خيووو

شلونك
تفضل جاوب ع هالاسئلة وانشالله ماتكون ثقيلة دم
مارأيك بحواء بشكل عام؟؟  
كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !!  
ما أول شيء يلفت أنتباهك في حواء .. ؟! 
هل تفضل حواء قليلة الكلام أو متوسطة الكلام ( الجدال ) مو الكلام العادي .. ؟!

في حياتك اليومية .. ما هو مقدار أعتمادك على حواء ( كبير/ نسبي / قليل جدا ً ) .. ؟! 
هل تتضايق من سؤالها : ( أين كنت؟..أو مع من؟.. أو لماذا تأخرت ) ..؟! 
هل تفضل قضاء نزهاتك معها أو مع الأصدقاء ..؟! 
هل تفضل حواء اللتي تفتح معك حوار لمناقشة مايزعجها في شخصيتك أو أسلوبك ..؟! وهل تتقبل نقدها .. ؟! 
_!! وأيهما تراه أجمل ان تتزوج من تحب او ان تحب من تتزوج ؟_  


لي عودة انشا الله

----------


## نبراس،،،

> متابع الى الموضوع الرائع من ورى الكواليس 
> الله يكون في عون الايتم عليه الاختيار
> عزيزي نبراس 
> موفق ان شاء الله 
> فرح التميز والابداع يلازمكم ولست مبالغ هنا



 
مشكوور اخي العزييز 
على هذه الموااسااه ههههه
دمت بخيير

ان شاء الله قريبا سأعوود

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ..
> وعليكم السلام م
> 
> آدم تحمل حــــــواااء فيقال انها كثيرة كلام هههههه
> ما جبتي شيء جدييد هههه امزح طبعاا
> 1)آدم هل صحيح هذه المقوله ان نصف دموع حواء سببها آدم؟
> اذا قلنا غير هذا الكلام يعني ان حوااء لا تعيش في هذه الدنيا وبماا انهاا تعييش مع اادم فإنه ليس النصف فقط بل اكثر دموعهاا منه ويختلف ذلك فتااره بالحزن عليه او لحبه او للعطف علييه  او بسبب ادااه وضلمه لهااا  او او ... 
> 2)مامكانة حــــــــــواء في قلب آدم
> *الام.. هي كلي هي وجوودي  هي من ارجووا رضااهاا فهي الجنه  بالنسبة لي  فأنا فدااء لترااب قدميهااا
> ...



 
 شكر لكم  
دمتم بخيير
قريبا ساعوود

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم خيووو
> 
> وعلييكم السلام والرحمه 
> 
> شلونك
> بخيير 
> تفضل جاوب ع هالاسئلة وانشالله ماتكون ثقيلة دم
> مارأيك بحواء بشكل عام؟؟ 
> كلمه مختصره في حوااء هي نصف الحيااة 
> ...



 
مشكووره خييه على هذه الاسئله
الجمييله وفي انتظاار عودتكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي  :embarrest: 
فروووح فيها نحااااسه.. :wink:  :wacko:  :toung: 
1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟
3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه{حتى لولم تكن متزوج جاوب ههههه}اكيد سمعت والواقع دليل  :embarrest: 
4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟
5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف..
6)هل آدم يزعجه سؤال وين رحت وين جيت حتى لوكان من اعز الناس الى قلبه مثل {الام}؟
7)آدم اذا ارهقته هموم واحزان لمن يشكوووالمه هنا هل يفضل حـــواء الام والاخت والزوجه ..ام يبعدهم ..؟
8)آدم كل انسان له قدوه في حياته نـــبـــراس من هي قدوتك في الحياه غير اهل البيت عليهم السلام ؟اقصد حواء..
9)آدم متى يعصب ومتى يهدأوهل لحواء دور في 
هدوئه..؟وعصبيته؟
اتمنى ان ماثقلنا عليك :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :huuh: ربما اعووود  :embarrest: اكيد لزوم النحاسه
دمت بخيييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ...
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي 
> فروووح فيها نحااااسه..
> واج ددد د  ام زح
> 1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
> افضل حوااء بجماال خلقتهااا ولكن اعتقد ان هنااك اوقااات  يكوون التغيير له رونقه الخااص 
> 2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟
> ...



 دمتم بخيير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

السلآم عليكم وآلرح ـمة ؛؛؛ 
موضوع جدآ ح ـلوو ...
تسلمي خ ـيتو* فرح* ع الطرح 
زين أن الي تحت المـج ـهر
أخوي *قمي* } .. قصدي *نبرآس،،*، 
 
ليش غيرت اسمك ؟؟ >> هذا مو سؤال من الأسئلة << هع هع 
 

ببسم الله نبدأ : 
1. هل تعتقد بأنك مجموعة إنسان في آدم واحد ؟
2. كيف هو آدم الابن / الزوج / والاب ؟
3. ما تعني لك هذه الكلمات ( الحب - الصداقة - العمل - الزواج )؟
4. آدم هل تحب حواء المثقفة الواعية أو حواء القطة المغمضة ؟
5. كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من أجل حواء ؟
6. ما هي الكلمة التي تربكك من حواء ؟
7. ما هو هدف آدم في الحياة ؟
8. من هو الشاعر أو الكاتب الذي تشعر أنه يكتبك ؟
9. أيهما يؤلم أكثر .. الفراق ؟ أو الغدر ؟
10. من أكثر شخص بالدنيا تفتقده يوم يغيب ؟
11. ما يعني لك الغياب بدون وداع ؟ 



وبس
هذه شوية أسئلة أتمنى إنك تجاوب 
عليها بكل رحابة صدر 
وأتمنى أني مآ أكون ثقلت عليك 



] ..
تقبل خ ـآلص مودتي وأحترآمي 
.. [ 



دمت بأبتسآم
^ــــــ^

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلآم عليكم وآلرح ـمة ؛؛؛
> وعليكم السلام والرح مة؛؛؛
> 
> موضوع جدآ ح ـلوو ...
> تسلمي خ ـيتو* فرح* ع الطرح 
> زين أن الي تحت المـج ـهر
> أخوي *قمي* } .. قصدي *نبرآس،،*، 
> تشكري خييه 
> 
> ...



مشكووره خييه 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الانواروالهدايه الحيدريه العلويه 
تفضل خيي وان شاء الله اسئلتي تكون سهله ,,,
وماتضايقك عارفيني زودناها  :embarrest:  :wacko:  :rolleyes: شكلي بجيني كف  :evil: 
**آدم له العديد من السفريات والطلعات هل يفضل ان تكون هذه الرحلات مع حــــــــواء؟ام يفضل ابتعادها عنه ؟
**آدم هل ينقص من رجولته اعتذاره الى حواء؟
**هل يشعر آدم بضعف امام حــــــواء؟اممم لزوم النحاسه
وهل يشعرآدم بالخجل يوما ما من حواء.؟ومتى يكون الخجل ؟
**ادم لوفيه {لاقدرالله }خافت كأنها :embarrest:  :wacko: سوء تفاهم بين حواء هل تحمل حواء مسؤولية هذا الخلاف ام تعترف بأنك ايضا مخطئ بعض الشي؟
دمتم بخيييييير
ستكون لي عــــــووووده. :embarrest: .هذا فقط ع السريع  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه والاكرام 
> صباح الانواروالهدايه الحيدريه العلويه
> صباحكم خير ونور 
> تفضل خيي وان شاء الله اسئلتي تكون سهله ,,,
> ان شاااء الله
> وماتضايقك عارفيني زودناها شكلي بجيني كف  
> **آدم له العديد من السفريات والطلعات هل يفضل ان تكون هذه الرحلات مع حــــــــواء؟ام يفضل ابتعادها عنه ؟
> ...



مشكووره خييه 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نُون

- إذا كنتَ تُجيد الطبخ ، هل تقبل ان تكونَ مناوباً بمطبخ حواء لمدة يوم أو يومين من الأسبوع ؟
- أكثر ما يُضعفُ شخصكَ أمامَ حواء ، و إن كنتَ متماسكاً ظاهرياً أمامها ؟
- هل تؤيد عمل أو دراسة المرأة خارجاً ؟ كالإبتعاث مثلاً !
 - كلمة إن قالتها حواء أمامكَ أو خلفكَ ، تُبعثر كيانكَ و تغمركَ بالسعادة ؟


عذراً على الطرح المشوش أخي ، و أتمنى ألا أثقل عليك ..
اممم
اعتبر الأسئلة اختيارية و أجب على ماتريدهُ فقط .

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهمساءك خيي بالوردوالياسمين** هل صادف  آدم  يوم وجرح كبرياء حواء..؟**ماهو الحب عند آدم ؟وفي نظر نبراس بالذات ؟**آدم هل تفضل ان تبوح بمكنون قلبك الى حواء ام تبعده عنها وتفضل الحبر والورق..؟**ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:الحب..الغيره..الحريه..الغربه..الخيانه..البحر..**آدم هل تشعر بالغربه {قصدها المشاعر}حتى بوجودحواء؟**يقال ان الحب اعمى< ماراي آدم بهالمقوله وهل تقر بصدقها؟**تطورت الحياة وكان من نصيب حواء الحريه مارأي آدم بقيادة المراه لسياره ؟**كلاله احلام وآماني هل كان لــ نبراس  حلم وصعب تحقيقه ؟هـــــنــا اكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئله اممم يمكن تعبت يدي من الكتابه  :toung:  :bigsmile:  :embarrest: هههههان شاء الله ستكون لي جوله قصده عوووووده  :wacko:  :rolleyes:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> - إذا كنتَ تُجيد الطبخ ، هل تقبل ان تكونَ مناوباً بمطبخ حواء لمدة يوم أو يومين من الأسبوع 
> ؟
> في الحقيقه انا كذلك فانا اجيد جميع انوااع الطبخ  إلى الحلوياات في بعض الاحياان وبالخصووص في وقت الفرااع اقول لأهلي ابتدعو فقد جاائكم الشيف .... وطبخي احسن من حواار
> مسااعدة حوااء ليس عيبا ابدا بل هو عين التقاارب والتفااهم بين حوااء واادم 
> 
> - أكثر ما يُضعفُ شخصكَ أمامَ حواء ، و إن كنتَ متماسكاً ظاهرياً أمامها ؟
> ان اكتشفتني حوااء وقد ارتكبت خطا كنت انهااهم عنه  ان شاء الله يكون هذا الجوااب المناسب لانني في الحقيقه لم افهم السؤال جيدا
> - هل تؤيد عمل أو دراسة المرأة خارجاً ؟ كالإبتعاث مثلاً !
> نعم وبلا اشكاال ولكن سأتردد بسبب امرا ما انا اذا كنت وااثقا من حواارء كل الثقه لدينهاا وتمسكهاا بالمباادء السليمه فأنا لن اثق بمن حولهاا من الذئاب المنتثره  لصيد فراائسهاا حتى ولو كان ذلك بالقوه هذا الامر يجعلني مترددا في الامر اما اصل الامر فأنا لا اماانعه ابدا
> ...



كل الشكرلك برااءة 

 سأعوود ان شاء الله

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> مساءك خيي بالوردوالياسمين
> مسائكم  نووور الولايه
> 
> 
> ** هل صادف آدم يوم وجرح كبرياء حواء..؟
> ...



دمتم بخيير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*واني اكول قمي وينه...... اثاريه مفير اسمه*


*المهم*

*خي كم سؤال لزوم التخفيف عني<<< جان زين رجيم....*


*** جرحتك حواء( الزوجة .. الاخت.. الام.. البنت) واخطأت في حقك كثيرا واعتذرت.. تسامحها وتغفر لها وتتناسى ذلك.. ام لا؟؟؟*

*** هل حقا طيبة ادم لا تطعمه خبزا في تعاملاته في الحياة؟؟؟ خاصة في بيته؟؟؟*

*** اذا كان ادم رايق ومبسوط برا بيته... وكبل ما يطلع كان معصب من الاهل... ينقلب الروقان دا بس يرجع لبيته ثاني؟؟؟ يعني  كيف يتصرف ادم وسط حواءات في مكان واحد وبينهم من هو منزعج منها؟؟<< كانه سؤال غير*


*هيك بيكفي<< ثقلت دم وايد..*

*سامحونا وابروا ذمتنا...*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام خييه*  
> *واني اكول قمي وينه...... اثاريه مفير اسمه*
> *هدااناا موجوود بعدب ما هربت* 
> 
> *المهم* 
> *خي كم سؤال لزوم التخفيف عني<<< جان زين رجيم....*
>  
> 
> ...



مشكووره خييه 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نُون

> - أكثر ما يُضعفُ شخصكَ أمامَ حواء ، و إن كنتَ متماسكاً ظاهرياً أمامها ؟
> ان اكتشفتني حوااء وقد ارتكبت خطا كنت انهااهم عنه  ان شاء الله يكون هذا الجوااب المناسب لانني في الحقيقه لم افهم السؤال جيدا



اطمئن أجبتَ عليهِ بوضوح ..




> الغربه..هي غربة النفس حتى لو كاان يعييش بين ملايين البشر




صادق ، جداً ..


بالتوفيق أخي نبراس
 :amuse:

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مساءك بالخير والهدايه 

عدنا من جدييييييد 

** لو خير آدم بالزواج فكيف ستكون مواصفات شريكة حياته ..؟سؤال بنحاسه :embarrest:  

** نبراس قرأنا لك في الشعر ..اريد خاطره عن حواء سواء الام او الاخت او الاقرب الى قلبك....لايقل عن عشره سطور ؟تشرط بعد  :wacko: هههههه 

**آدم هل حصل لك موقف مع حواء ولايمكن ان تنساه..؟ 

**في راي نبراس كيف يكون الاخلاص بالحب الى حواء..؟ 

** هل يغلب طبع الرجل الشرقي على طبع نبراس ؟{قصدها القسوه}او الشده .ماتفرق 

** متى يجد نبراس انه محتاج الى حواء: 

الام .. 

الاخت... 

** اريد من نبراس نصيحه الى بنات حوااااااءمن ولد آدم ..؟في سطووووور؟ 

** ماراي نبراس بهذا القاء وهل اتعبناك ؟الايمكن يدعي عليك بعد :evil:  :rolleyes:  :noworry:  

**واخييييييييرا افرااااج بس مااعرف ربما يحضرني سؤال قبل انتهاء المحكمه  :amuse:  :cool:  :cool: ههههه 

لك مني اجمل التحايا بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار..

----------


## المميزة

السلام عليكم اخوي
شلونك مع الاسئلة 
الموهيم كاني رجعت مثل ما وعدت

ماذا سيفعل ادم (( نبراس )) لو علم بخيانة حواء ؟؟

ما الصفة التي لن تتنازل عنها في حواء غير الادب والجمال ؟؟

ماهي اجمل هدية يتمناها ادم من حواء ولماذا ؟؟

مالذي يجذبك في حواء (( اولا )) مظهرها ام اخلاقها ؟؟

متى تكره حواء ؟؟

هل لاتعتقد ان مسؤلية ادم تنحصر خارج البيت وحواء داخله ؟؟

اتمنى ما ثقلت عليك بالاسئلة 
ويمكن تكون لي عودة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليكم السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> مساءك بالخير والهدايه
> مساائكم نووور  
> 
> عدنا من جدييييييد
> ونحن ايضا نعوود 
> ...



دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم اخوي
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> اهلا خييه
> شلونك مع الاسئلة 
> شوفت عينش 
> الموهيم كاني رجعت مثل ما وعدت
> المؤمن عند وعده
> 
> ماذا سيفعل ادم (( نبراس )) لو علم بخيانة حواء ؟؟
> ...



دمتم بخير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهمساء الانوااار عدنا من جدييييييد :embarrest:  :wacko: **ماهيه اجمل امنيه عند *نبراس* ويتمنى ان يصل اليها ..؟***نبراس* هل تتأثر عندما ترى حواء اياكانت تبكي ؟ولماذا..؟**ماذا تعني لك كلامن ...الزهور...الطبيعه...الشمس...الليل ...المطر...القلم والورق...***نبراس* لوخيرت بالزياره  بين البلدين ايهما تختار ولماذا....العراق..&&ايران...رزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم**كيف يجد* نبراس* طفولته عندما يجلس يلعب مع الاطفال ؟هل تكون طفل معاهم ام انت انت لاتتغير؟**الرجل الشرقي يفضل الطفل آدم *نبراس* من يفضل الطفله حواء ام الطفل آدم...؟ولماذا.؟***نبراس* صف لنا في سطور حبك الى حواء الام ...؟ :huuh: بنحاسه مصره  :embarrest:  :embarrest: خيي اتمنى ان مااكون بجد اثقلت عليك باسئلتي  :in_love: اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيقارجوا براءة الذمه  :embarrest:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركااته
> 
> 
> مساء الانوااار 
> صباح النور والديجور
> 
> 
> عدنا من جدييييييد
> ...



 
  كل الشكر لك خييه 
على هذه الاستضاافه الراائعه جدا
والتي اتااحت لي الفرصه بان اقوول ما بنفسي  
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم 
مشكوووور اخوووي نبراس....
ع قبووولك الاستضاااافه وسعة صدرك وتحملك كثرة الاسئله
وبجد اعتتتتذر خيي يمكن اني زووودتها بالاسئله 
بس لان شفت الموضوع بيتجمدفحبيت ازيد في الاسئله :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
كل الشكر لك وبجد اجابااااتك كتيييييير راااائعه 
تسلم ويعطيك العاااافيه ...
وربي يوفقك ويحقق امنياتك بحق الصلاة
على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
دمت بخييييييييييير..

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء}



مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج  :wink:  :toung: ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج  :wacko: ههههههه



1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟



2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟



اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه



ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا 



ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ...



وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع )



ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،،



وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ...



وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 



وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا نائب العااام
{امـــــير العاشـــــقين}
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟



2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟



3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟



4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟



5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟



6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟



7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟



8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟



9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟



10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟



انشاء الله الاقي تجاااااوب منكم 



لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا



تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يسلموووووا على هالاستضافه التي اتمنى ان تكون رائعه وجميله* 

*ولا يهمك خيتوووو انشالله نكون عند حسن الظن* 

*وراح نجاوب على الاسئله بكل رحابة صدر* 

*تفضلوووا* 

*يالله نبداء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه  
> مشكوووور اخوووي نبراس....
> الشكر اولا وااخرا لك
> ع قبووولك الاستضاااافه وسعة صدرك وتحملك كثرة الاسئله
> وبجد اعتتتتذر خيي يمكن اني زووودتها بالاسئله
> اسعدتني كثيرا هذه الاستضافه الجميله ولا فييه اي 
> دااعي للاعتذارر 
> ...



 
اشكرك اختي فرح
على هذه الاستضافه الجمييله
والمفييده اتمنى لك التوفيق 
كوني بخييير

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *عليكم السلام والرحمة * 
> 
> 
> *وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا نائب العااام*
> *{امـــــير العاشـــــقين}*
> *1)ماهيه الصفه التي لاتعجبك في حواء ؟*
> 
> ...






*برحابة صدر اتقبل كل شي يدووور في بالكم* 

*وحاظر الي اي اجابه وفي اي وقت* 

*شكرا خيتووو فرح* 

*وقفه حلوووة* 

*ما ننحرم من هالجديد الرائع* 

*لك كل الموده والاحترام* 

*خالص التحايا*
*امير العاشقين* 
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## المميزة

السلام عليكم خيووو

شلونك
تفضل جاوب ع هالاسئلة وانشالله ماتكون ثقيلة دم

مارأيك بحواء بشكل عام؟؟ 
كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من اجل انثى !! 
ما أول شيء يلفت أنتباهك في حواء .. ؟!
هل تفضل حواء قليلة الكلام أو متوسطة الكلام ( الجدال ) مو الكلام العادي .. ؟!
في حياتك اليومية .. ما هو مقدار أعتمادك على حواء ( كبير/ نسبي / قليل جدا ً ) .. ؟!

هل تتضايق من سؤالها : ( أين كنت؟..أو مع من؟.. أو لماذا تأخرت ) ..؟!
هل تفضل قضاء نزهاتك معها أو مع الأصدقاء ..؟!
هل تفضل حواء اللتي تفتح معك حوار لمناقشة مايزعجها في شخصيتك أو أسلوبك ..؟! وهل تتقبل نقدها .. ؟!
_!! وأيهما تراه أجمل ان تتزوج من تحب او ان تحب من تتزوج ؟_ 


لي عودة انشا الله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *السلام عليكم خيووو*
> *عليكم السلام والرحمه والبركات* 
> 
> 
> 
> *شلونك*
> *بخير انتي شلونك* 
> *تفضل جاوب ع هالاسئلة وانشالله ماتكون ثقيلة دم*
> *انشالله راح اجاوب وماراح تكون ثقيله ابد*
> ...






*شكر وموده خيتو اشكرك على هذه الاسئله* 

*الله يعطيش العافيه* 

*وحاضرين للاجابه على اي سؤال* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*امير العاشقين* 
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## المميزة

هلا اخوي اقصد قناعاتك ومبادئك :weird: 
ماني عارفة شلون اوضح  :wacko: 
اذا ما فهمت قصدي ما في داعي تجاوب خذ راحتك :embarrest:

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي  :embarrest: 
فروووح فيها نحااااسه.. :wink:  :wacko:  :toung: 
1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
2)هل تفضل حواء المستقله بشخصيتها.ام حواء الاتقاليه.؟
3)مالاشياء التي تغير من آدم بعد عشره من الزواج؟طبعا المساوى؟ :embarrest: هههههه{حتى لولم تكن متزوج جاوب ههههه}اكيد سمعت والواقع دليل  :embarrest: 
4)هل ينزعج آدم من غيرة حواء الزائده .؟
5)متى يفضل آدم ان يبتعدعن حواء ؟المواقف..
6)هل آدم يزعجه سؤال وين رحت وين جيت حتى لوكان من اعز الناس الى قلبه مثل {الام}؟
7)آدم اذا ارهقته هموم واحزان لمن يشكوووالمه هنا هل يفضل حـــواء الام والاخت والزوجه ..ام يبعدهم ..؟
8)آدم كل انسان له قدوه في حياته امــــــيرالعاشقين من هي قدوتك في الحياه غير اهل البيت عليهم السلام ؟اقصد حواء..
9)آدم متى يعصب ومتى يهدأوهل لحواء دور في 
هدوئه..؟وعصبيته؟
لي رجعه قريبه ان شاء الله  :wacko:  :rolleyes:   :huuh:   :embarrest: اكيد لزوم النحاسه
دمت بخيييير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أووووووووووه  :huh:  :laugh: 


الأخ *أمير العآشقين* هنآآ  :nuts:  :cheesy: 

فرصة مآتتعوض >> يبغى لي كف موو  :lol: 


الموهوم ,, لي عودة مع الأسئلة  :wink: 


تحيآتي ..~

----------


## المميزة

السلام عليكم

كاني رجعت مثل ما وعدت

ماذا سيفعل ادم (( امير العاشقين )) لو علم بخيانة حواء ؟؟

ما الصفة التي لن تتنازل عنها في حواء غير الادب والجمال ؟؟

ماهي اجمل هدية يتمناها ادم من حواء ولماذا ؟؟

مالذي يجذبك في حواء (( اولا )) مظهرها ام اخلاقها ؟؟

متى تكره حواء ؟؟

هل لاتعتقد ان مسؤلية ادم تنحصر خارج البيت وحواء داخله ؟؟

اتمنى ما ثقلت عليك بالاسئلة 
ويمكن تكون لي عودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

السلآم عليكم وآلرح ـمة ؛؛؛








عدنــآ والعود أحمــد
كيف الحآل خيـو* جآسم* أن شآء الله بخير مع هآلضغط الهآئل من الأسئلة ,,



ببسم الله نبدأ : 
1. هل تعتقد بأنك مجموعة إنسان في آدم واحد ؟
2. كيف هو آدم الابن / الزوج / والاب ؟
3. ما تعني لك هذه الكلمات ( الحب - الصداقة - العمل - الزواج )؟
4. آدم هل تحب حواء المثقفة الواعية أو حواء القطة المغمضة ؟
5. كم مرة تنازلت عن مبادئك من أجل حواء ؟
6. ما هي الكلمة التي تربكك من حواء ؟
7. ما هو هدف آدم في الحياة ؟
8. أيهما يؤلم أكثر .. الفراق ؟ أو الغدر ؟
9. من أكثر شخص بالدنيا تفتقده يوم يغيب ؟
10. ما يعني لك الغياب بدون وداع ؟ 



 


هذه شوية أسئلة أتمنى إنك تجاوب 
عليها بكل رحابة صدر 
وأتمنى أني مآ أكون ثقلت عليك

ربمـآ لي عودة .. 



] ..
تقبل خ ـآلص تحيآتي وأحترآمي 
.. [ 



دمت بأبتسآم

^ــــــ^

----------


## فرح

خيي* امــــــير* 
جــــــــــااااري الانتظاااااار!!؟؟

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*موجود والله موجود* 

*لاتخافوون موجودين الاسئله* 

*شوي بس اشغال عندي يادووب تخلص* 

*ولا يهمك نحط الاجابات* 

*ناسخ الاسئله واجاوب عليهم* 

*كل ما بيت ساعه وساعه* 

*لاتفتكرووا ناسي لو حاقر* 

*لا والله في بالي* 

*والحين نجاوب الي خلصتهم* 

*تحياتووو* 

*امير العاشقين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ...
> عليكم السلام والرحمه والبركات 
> 
> عــــــــدنا من جدييييد...تحملنا خيي 
> فروووح فيها نحااااسه..
> ياهلا خيتووو 
> 
> عادي اخدي راحتك حاظرين ولو
> 1)آدم يفضل حواء بطبيعتها الربانيه ..ام بالصبغات الزائفه الا تغير من جمال حواء.؟
> ...






بكل رحابة صدر ننتظرك خيتووو 
سوري على التاخير 

موجوده الاجابات 

نسخ ولصق لاكن ماكان في وقت 

الحين نجاوبهم كلهم 

تحياتي خيتوو 
امير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم
>  عليكم السلام والرحمه والبركات
> 
> كاني رجعت مثل ما وعدت
> 
>  ياهلا خيتوووو بكل وقت
> 
> ماذا سيفعل ادم (( امير العاشقين )) لو علم بخيانة حواء ؟؟
>  شي يقهر يمكن استحقر هالشخص 
> ...



 يسلموووا خيتووو على اسئلتك الخفيفه 

وانشالله نكون وفينا وكفينا 

وحاظرين في اي وقت خيتوو 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

خالص التحايا 
امير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلآم عليكم وآلرح ـمة ؛؛؛
>  عليكم السلام والرحمه والبركات 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







يسلموووا والله حلوة الاسئله كانت 

وانشالله كفينا ووفينا 

وحاضرين في كل وقت 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

خالص التحايا 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساءك خيي بالوردوالياسمين
** هل صادف آدم يوم وجرح كبرياء حواء..؟
**ماهو الحب عند آدم ؟وفي نظر امـــــــير بالذات ؟
**آدم هل تفضل ان تبوح بمكنون قلبك الى حواء ام تبعده عنها وتفضل الحبر والورق..؟
**ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات:
الحب..
الغيره..
الحريه..
الغربه..
الخيانه..
البحر..
**آدم هل تشعر بالغربه {قصدها المشاعر}حتى بوجودحواء؟
**يقال ان الحب اعمى< ماراي آدم بهالمقوله وهل تقر بصدقها؟
**تطورت الحياة وكان من نصيب حواء الحريه مارأي آدم بقيادة المراه لسياره ؟
**كلاله احلام وآماني هل كان لــ امــــــيرحلم وصعب تحقيقه ؟
هـــــنــا اكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئله 
اممم يمكن تعبت يدي من الكتابه  :toung:  :bigsmile:  :embarrest: ههههه
ان شاء الله ستكون لي جوله قصده عوووووده  :wacko:  :rolleyes:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسلموووا والله حلوة الاسئله كانت 
> 
> ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..~
> وانشالله كفينا ووفينا 
> 
> مآ عليك قصور
> 
> 
> وحاضرين في كل وقت 
> ...



 
قلت أن الأسئلة الي طرحتها قبل كآنت حلوة وخفيفة

مآ أدري ويش بيكون رأيك في الأسئلة الجديدة ..




جآهز للأسئلة



ببسم الله نبـدأ ...


*^

^

^

^* 
 

1. مكمن براءة حواء أين تجده ؟ 

2. يقـــال أن الرجل جـــدار المرأه .. هل من الممــكن أن تكـون المـرأه هي جـــدار منيع للـرجل ؟

 

3. دائماً ما يكون هناك وقت لإخراج ما يُضايق حواء ؟
هل تجد في الإخراج مزيداً من الثرثرة ؟ 
 

4. هناك شيء أسمه الرحمة والتراحم يجب أن يحكم علاقات الاسرة .. هل آدم من النوع
الذي يسير على هذا النهج ؟ 


5. ما المنطلقات أو المبررات التي يعتمد عليها آدم ؟ بوصفه نتاج مجتمعه الذكوري .. في 
رفض مهن للمرأة وقبول غيرها ؟ 

6. هل آدم ممن لهم طولة بال وإنتظار طويل ؟ وهل تتحلى بهذه الصفة ؟ 

7. هل تعتقد أن حياء آدم ،، جُبن أم مرض أم رفعة أخلاق ؟ 

8. هل آدم يتنازل عن أنانيتهُ لأجل إسعاد حواء ؟ وماذا يفعل كي ترضى عنه ؟ 

9. هل آدم من مُحبين القرآءة ،، ومن يلفت إنتباهك من الكتّاب والشعراء ؟ 

10. في رأيك لما أكثر الاوآدم يكونوا منتاقضين في أفكارهم ،، على حساب راحة حواء ؟ 

11. بصراحة هل تؤمن بأنه يوجد الكثير من الحواءآت يكونوا ضحايا لظلم وقسوة آدم ،، 
التي لا تُحتمل وعقليته المتحجرة ؟ 

12. كل إنسان له خصوصياته التي لا يحب أن يطلع عليها الآخرون ،، مهما بلغت درجة قربهم منه ؟ فهل أنت تحترم هذه الخصوصية لحواء ؟



إلى هنآ أنتهت أسئلتي ..


كنتم مع الصحفية المبتدئة جدآ ,, بقآيا حنين :amuse: 

في حوآر مع النائب العآم .. الأخ العزيز أمير العآشقين :noworry: 



دمتم برعآية المولى ولطف البآري



The End ..~

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عليكم السلام والرحمه والبركات 
> مساءك خيي بالوردوالياسمين
> مساء النور والفل والياسمين
> ** هل صادف آدم يوم وجرح كبرياء حواء..؟
> يمكن مره احتفظ بالموقف لاني نسيته 
> **ماهو الحب عند آدم ؟وفي نظر امـــــــير بالذات ؟
> في مثل يقوله صاحبي  
> ...



يسلمووووا خيتوووووو وما ننحرم من هالتواجد يارب  
خالص التحايا 
اخوك
أمير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> قلت أن الأسئلة الي طرحتها قبل كآنت حلوة وخفيفة
> 
> 
> مآ أدري ويش بيكون رأيك في الأسئلة الجديدة ..
> بيكون راي حلوووه وخفيفه انشالله 
> 
> 
> 
> جآهز للأسئلة
> ...



 
 حاظرين ولو خيتووو  
ولو خطر في اي بالك سؤال جاهز للاجاب  
يسلموا على هذا التواجد  
حلوة الاسئله والله  
عساكي على القوة يارب  
خالص تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم احمد

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مساءك بالخير والهدايه


عدنا من جدييييييدعااارفه انها هلكه بس حلووهاااا :embarrest:  :wacko: 


** لو خير آدم بالزواج فكيف ستكون مواصفات شريكة حياته ..؟سؤال بنحاسه :embarrest: 


** امــــير  قرأنا لك في الشعر ..اريد خاطره عن حواء سواء الام او الاخت او الاقرب الى قلبك....لايقل عن عشره سطور ؟تشرط بعد  :wacko: هههههه ماتقول مايحضرني الحين لامصره  :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 


**آدم هل حصل لك موقف مع حواء ولايمكن ان تنساه..؟


**في راي امــــير كيف يكون الاخلاص بالحب الى حواء..؟


** هل يغلب طبع الرجل الشرقي على طبع امــــير ؟{قصدها القسوه}او الشده .ماتفرق


** متى يجد امــــــــيرانه محتاج الى حواء:


الام ..


الاخت...


** اريد من امـــــــــير نصيحه الى بنات حوااااااءمن ولد آدم ..؟في سطووووور؟

لك مني اجمل التحايا بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار..
لي عــــــــوووده من جدييييد  :embarrest:  :wacko:

----------


## المميزة

> يسلموووا خيتووو على اسئلتك الخفيفه 
> الله يسلمك اخوي 
> وانشالله نكون وفينا وكفينا
> اي والله بس الله يعينك على اللي جاي   
> وحاظرين في اي وقت خيتوو 
> حظر حالك جاتك الاسئلة 
> عساكي على القوة يارب 
> الله يقويك ويخليك 
> خالص التحايا 
> امير العاشقين



هلا اخوي
شلونك مع الاسئلة  
يالله نبدي بسم الله
لو كنت حواء وش هو السؤال اللي تبي تساله لادم 
وبما انك ادم فجاوب ع هالسؤال اللي سالته  :wacko: (( متاهة )) ...؟!!.. 
شرايك في حواء المسترجلة وادم الخكري ((الدلوع ))..؟!.. :weird:  
من هو قدوتك في الحياة (( من غير اهل البيت ع )) ..؟!.. 

شنو رايك في ادم اللي يهمش حواء ويعتبرها وسيلة للاستمتاع فقط واذا اخذ اللي يبيه منها رماها مثل ((الزقارة ،السيجارة .. ويش تسموهاا )) ..؟!.. :mesb:  
لو كنت تحب انسانة وتزوجت واحد غيرك ((الله لايقولها)) .. شنوو راح يكون شعورك ..؟!.. :no:  
ماهو احب الاسماء الى قلبك ..؟!. 
ماهي مواصفات فتاة احلامك ..؟!.. 
انشا الله ماكوون ثقلت عليك بالاسئلة 
وانشالله تكون لي عودة >>> تراش زودتيها :notrust:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> حاظرين ولو خيتووو 
> 
> تسلم خـيوو >> دآيم تخجلني 
> 
> ولو خطر في اي بالك سؤال جاهز للاجاب 
> 
> الحين مآفي بالي شي .. أذا خطر أي سؤال طيران ع الموضوع   
> يسلموا على هذا التواجد 
> 
> ...



 
بجد .. أسئلتي حلووة  :rolleyes: 


وااااااااو ,, ونآسة >> هع

هذا من ذوقك *أخي العزيز جآسم*

أخليك مع أسئلة الجمآعة  :cool: 


دمتَ .. لمن تحب :)

----------


## ~] دلوعه خطيبها

اهلا بك اخ امير

عجبني الطرح وقلت لازم اشارك وخاصه فيه شي ااسمه آدم  :embarrest: 

اممممم




آدم ماذا تتمنى داخل هذه الهديه من حواء عزيزه عليك" شواء اختها امك خالتك" ؟

آدم في تصفحي للمنتدى وجدت موضوع يتحدث عن الحمل في فتره الخطوبه مارايك بالتحديد يــ آدم

آدم الى ماذا يرمز لك

السماء

التفاح

الطبيعه

البحر

القمر

الفراوله

الشمس

النجوم

الموز

الدب


آدم مارايك بحواء اذا انجبت الابناء وكثره المشاغل وقل اهتمامها باادم ؟؟

آدم مآهي مواصفات العروسه التي رسمتها بمخيلتك ؟؟

آدم مارايك باادم المزواج تعدد الزوجات ؟؟

وماهي الاسباب التي تجعل ادم يتزوج ع زوجته برايك ؟؟

آدم حوائك اي زوجتك ونفترض ذلك تطلب منك ابيات شعريه لتغزل بها ماذا ستقولها لها ؟؟ يالله مو تخجلنا قول وبعدين لما تخطب قولهم ليها


آدم ماذا تتخيل في منظورك ليله العقد ؟؟ وكيف سيزفونك لنصفك الثاني ؟؟

آدم مارايك بحتضان ادم حوائه في الاماكن العامه كالبحر مثلا او الاسواق ؟؟  وايضا مارايك بامساك ايادي بعض ؟؟

آدم ماهو الشي الذي لا يعجبك بـ حواء

وشكرا لك اخي
 :amuse:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عليكم السلام والرحمه والبركات 
> 
> 
> مساءك بالخير والهدايه
> مساك الله بالنور خيه  
> 
> عدنا من جدييييييدعااارفه انها هلكه بس حلووهاااا
> ...



 

شكراً على الاسئله هاي  
ولكن سؤال والله حيرني  
كيف يكون الاخلاص قلت يمكن اصون وما اخون 
يمكن اضحي لجل تحيي العيون 
قلت يمكن افدي لجل تضحك بجنون  
اماه لاتحزني 
لي عمر افديه لجلك لي قلب اعطيك اياه في يدك 
اماه 
هذه الدنيا قاسيه 
لاتدمعي عينيك فوالله الرحمه اتيه 
بيدي اقتل من اهانك 
بيدي انسف من احزنك 
بيدي امسك تلك الدموع المتناثره
وابتلع مائها لاني لن ولم انسى حنانك 
اماه لتسمعيني 
اماه لاتتركيني 
لم القى غيرك يواسي قلبي الصغير 
فقد ذاق من الدنيا الكثير 
اماه اعلم باني صامت لا حراك ليي 
ماذا بوسعي ان افعل 
عطفك ملاء لي الكون حياه 
حبك اسقاني طعم الحياه 
لم استطع نسيان ايام السهر 
لن استطع نسيان احتضانك لي ايام التعب  
اماه بماذا اجازيك 
هل بعمري  
ام بايام يحكمها القدر 
اماه 
شكراً لكي يا من زرعتي في قلبي الحب بجنون 
اماه شكراً لكي يا من اسقيتني كاس لا انساه مهما يكون  
اماه ادامك الله ليي يا اغلى من في الوجود  
ابنك 
جاسم احمد  
خيتووووو وفيت انشالله  
يسلمووووا ومشكورة وماقصرتي  
عساكي على القوة يارب  
ارق التحايا 
امير العاشقين

----------


## المميزة

> ب شكراً على الاسئله هاي 
> 
> ولكن سؤال والله حيرني 
> 
> كيف يكون الاخلاص قلت يمكن اصون وما اخون 
> يمكن اضحي لجل تحي العيون 
> قلت يمكن افدي لجل تضحك بجنون 
> 
> اماه لاتحزني 
> ...



مشا الله عليك خيووو 
عجبتني الخاطرة تجنن 
تسلم يمينك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> هلا اخوي
> هلا فيك خيتوو
> 
> 
> شلونك مع الاسئلة 
> بخير عساش بخير يارب
> 
> يالله نبدي بسم الله
> بنبدي  يالله بسم الله
> ...





ب يسلموووا على هيك اسئله 

وحاظرين الى اي خدمه خيتووو 

الله يعطيك الف مليون عافيه يارب

ارق التحايا 
امير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> بجد .. أسئلتي حلووة 
> بجد حلوة 
> 
> 
> وااااااااو ,, ونآسة >> هع
> 
> هذا من ذوقك *أخي العزيز جآسم*
>  وذوقك خيتوو
> 
> ...



 
 يسلمووا على هالتواجد 

يعطيش الله العافيه يارب 

وعساكي على القوة دووم 

ارق التحايا 
امير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> مشا الله عليك خيووو 
> عجبتني الخاطرة تجنن 
> تسلم يمينك



 الله يسلمك من كل شر انشالله 

مشكوره خيتووو من ذوقك والله 

عساكي على القوة يارب

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> اهلا بك اخ امير
> 
> هلا فيك خيتوو دلوعه 
> 
> عجبني الطرح وقلت لازم اشارك وخاصه فيه شي ااسمه آدم  
> اممممم
> اخدي راحتك حاظرين انشالله نكفي ونوفي  
> 
> 
> ...



ياهلا خيتووو دلوعه  
انشالله نكون وفينا وكفينا  
وحاظرين في اي وقت  
الله يعطيش الف مليون عافيه  
عساكي على القوة يارب  
ارق التحايا 
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم احمد

----------


## فرح

> شكراً على الاسئله هاي 
> 
> ولكن سؤال والله حيرني  
> كيف يكون الاخلاص قلت يمكن اصون وما اخون 
> يمكن اضحي لجل تحيي العيون 
> قلت يمكن افدي لجل تضحك بجنون  
> اماه لاتحزني 
> لي عمر افديه لجلك لي قلب اعطيك اياه في يدك 
> اماه 
> ...



 اخووي امير  بالنسبه لسؤال لي رجعه ان شاء الله  :embarrest:

----------


## فرح

فرح اجيبي كيف يكون الاخلاص ؟
اتفضل اخوووي  :wacko:  
الحب :ليس كلما التقيت بك او جلست معك قلت انا احبك ووووو
الحب اسمى من هذا وذاك 
الحب مجموعة احاسيس تولد في داخل الانسان ولاتنتهي الابنتهائه من الدنيا
الحب يوصل الى درجة العشق الجنوني 
والحب ليس فقط حب الام اوالاخت والزوجه وووو
فيه حب الى رب السموات والاراضين والنبي والائمه 
سلام الله عليهم ..
المووهييم حديثنا لايخص حب اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وانما اخلاص الحب كيف يكون ..
بنظري الشخصي ..
في عصرنا الحاضر لايوجداخلاص في الحب 

{لااعمم حتى لااظلم{ حواء او آدم}
قليل من ينظرون الى الحب بمظوره الحقيقي 
الحب :شعورخفي يداعب الاحاسيس ويدخل الى القلب بدون استئذان رغما عني وعنك لانملك الفرصه لتحدي الموقف 
يستقر في شرايين القلب وكل كيانك وووجدانك 
الحب :باستطاعتنا تسميته وباء لكن وباء مميز من نوع خاص وجميل معناه لايوصفه الواصفون قوه كبيره وهو مغناطيس الحياه يجذبك بدون اراده
الحب يصعب على الانسان ان يصفه او حتى الحبيب ان يصف حبه الى حبيبته 
تعددت الاساليب فالحب عالم غريب لايعرفه الامن عاش هالتجربه فهوالحاضر والماضي والمستقبل ..
لكن الاخلاص في الحب :ناااااااااااااذر الوجود
بالذات في جيلنا الحاضر
لوجودالخداع والزيف والكذب والنفاق والتسليه بقلب 
{حواء }او{آدم}لااعمم لااروح من صيد امس  :wink:  :toung: ههههه
كل انسان لوجرب الحب الحقيقي سيعرف كيف يكون الاخلاص 
كحب الام اوالاخت اوالزوجه اوووووووكلاله كيفيه آخرى 
فحب الام يختلف عن حب الاخت او حب الزوجه لزوجها 
والعكس ...
الحب كالحديقه المليئه بالزهور كل زهره لها رائحه خاصه بها 
وكلما اعتنيت بها حصدت ثمرة تعبك وجهدك 
والحب والوفاءوالاخلاص لذى حواء اكثر منه لذى آدم ...
هااا اخوووي امـــير اتمنى جاوبت حتى لو بجزء بسيط  :noworry:  :embarrest:

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساء الانوااار 
عدنا من جدييييييد :embarrest:  :wacko: 
**ماهيه اجمل امنيه عند *امــــــير* ويتمنى ان يصل اليها ..؟
***امـــــــير* هل تتأثر عندما ترى حواء اياكانت تبكي ؟ولماذا..؟
**ماذا تعني لك كلامن ...
الزهور...
الليل ...
النهار...
المطر...
الصحراء...
الصداقه..
القلم والورق...
***امــير* لوخيرت بالزياره بين البلدين ايهما تختار ولماذا....
العراق..&&ايران...
رزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم
**كيف يجد* امــير* طفولته عندما يجلس يلعب مع الاطفال ؟هل تكون طفل معاهم ام انت انت لاتتغير؟
ولو ان حنا نعرف حبك للاطفال  :embarrest:  :toung: 
**الرجل الشرقي يفضل الطفل آدم امـــيرمن يفضل الطفله حواء ام الطفل آدم...؟ولماذا.؟
***امـــــير* صف لنا في سطور حبك الى حواء ...؟ :huuh: بنحاسه مصره  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
خيي اتمنى ان مااكون بجد اثقلت عليك باسئلتي  :in_love: 
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
اخوووي امـــــــير ...سنتابع معاك القاء بعد عــــوووودتك ان شاء الله 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقد يكون وجودكم تحت عيووون {حــــوااااء}
مستهدف وبه نووع من الحرج  :wink:  :toung: ،،بس عااادي مافيه شي محرج  :wacko: ههههههه
1)قديجول بفكرك ماذاافعل انا هنا ؟

2)هل وجودك تحت يدحواء غلطه ؟

اذاً دعونا نزيح جميع القيود ولنجردانفسنا من السيطره والقوه

ولنجعل هذا الحوار سهل وهادف وبه نوع من تغير الروتين في مواضيعنا 

ستكون بضيافتنا انت ايها الشااااب {*آدم*} ...

وتكون تحت ضيافتنا ولمدة (اسبوووع )

ومنهم *اعضاء*،،*مشرفين*،،و*الا**دار**ه* ،،
وسنطرح عليك كذا سؤال وكل من يدخل من الفتيات يطرحن ايضا اسئله بس هاااا بدون التطرق الى امووور شخصيه ...*وهذا من شروط الموضوع* ...

وعليك ايها *ياادم* الاجابه بكل صدق واريحيه 

وسيكون تحت ضيافتنا هذا الاسبوع...
الاخ الفاضل المتميز باطروحاته الرااائعه ..
{عــــــــلي pt}
1)ماهيه الصفه التي الاتعجبك في حواء ؟

2) ماهي الصفه الاتعجبك في حواء؟

3)ماذا تكره سماعه من حواء ؟ولماذا؟

4)هل تفضل المرأه العامله ؟ام ربة المنزل.ولماذا؟

5)آدم هل تستطيع ان تستغني عن حواء ام لابكل صراحه؟

6)آدم لوفيه مره صارحتك حواء باخطائك ماهي ردة فعلك وقتها؟

7)آدم ماريك بالرجل التي تمتديده ع حواء؟

8)آدم يستخدم السلطه دون حوار ؟هل انت من هؤلاء؟

9) آدم هل تؤثرفيك دموع حواء.والى أي درجه؟

10)آدم هل باستطاعة حواء ان تغيرقرارتك ام لا؟

لكم مني اطيب واعطر التحايا

تقبلوووتحياااتي ..*فــــــــــرح*

----------


## علي pt

*امممممممممم*

*مستدعيني هيه ..*

*كالعادة >>> اعتذار*

*هذا الأسبوع والأسبوع القادم - عندي زحمة اختبارات وبحث ..*
*حتى بكرة عندي اختبار - فدخولي قد يكون متقطع وقليل المشاركة*
*تكفي النفسية اللي تسببها لنا الاختبارات ..*

*اقدم اعتذاري مرة أخرى ..*
*واسألكم الدعاء ،،*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

ويش هالصدفة العجيبة ؟؟

أني بالعآدة أيآم الآسبوع مآ أدخل المنتدى

واليوم دخلت مشان أعدل توقيعي ,,

يطلع *خيو علي* مستدعينه هنآ >> كف 

بس خوسارة عنده أمتحآنات

ربي يوفقك خيوو

أني مدري متى بتبدأ أمتحآناتي ؟؟
بس ان شاء الله أقدر أدخل لمآ تكون مستعد للأستدعآء >> نآوية تتنحس البنت << عند وعدهآ


موفقين لكل خير :)


دمتم برعآية المولى ولطف البآري ..~

----------


## فرح

> *امممممممممم*
> 
> *مستدعيني هيه ..* 
> *كالعادة >>> اعتذار* 
> *هذا الأسبوع والأسبوع القادم - عندي زحمة اختبارات وبحث ..*
> *حتى بكرة عندي اختبار - فدخولي قد يكون متقطع وقليل المشاركة*
> *تكفي النفسية اللي تسببها لنا الاختبارات ..* 
> *اقدم اعتذاري مرة أخرى ..*
> *واسألكم الدعاء ،،*



 خيي عــــــــــلي 
ربي يكووون في عووونكم ويوفقكم 
ويسهل اموووركم الى خير 
بحق الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
خيي بنتظااارك بعد الامتحانات يعني مافيه هروووب :embarrest:   :wacko: ههههه
بتدخل القاء مره آخرى  :rolleyes:  :cool: 
دمتم بخير

----------


## علي pt

*جئت هنا لأعتذر عن تأخري وللأسف ..*
*سيستمر اعتذاري هذه الفترة بسبب الامتحانات القادمة ..*

*السبت والأحد والاثنين .. عندي اختبارات لابات*
*والاسبوع اللي بعده السبت والأحد (اختبار مستشفى) والأربعاء اختبار أيضا ..*

*وبعدهم سيأتي اسبوعان للأختبارات الرسمية*

*أختي أم حمزة ..*
*رأيت من قبل تذكيركم لي بموضوع / حياك واسحب واحد وراك بعد فترة منه*
*واليوم رأيت تذكيركم لي في أحد التقاييم ..*
*وبصراحة ما أدخل لوحة التحكم إلا نادرا ..*

*وهاهي آخر الدقائق لتواجدي بالمنتدى ..*
*فحبيت أستأذن منكم ،،*
*فأرجو إبراء ذمتي*
*لا أعلم هل سأعود أم لا ،،*
*أسألكم الدعاء*

*ودمتم بحفظ الباري*
*أخوكم/ علي*

----------


## فرح

> *جئت هنا لأعتذر عن تأخري وللأسف ..*
> 
> *سيستمر اعتذاري هذه الفترة بسبب الامتحانات القادمة ..* 
> *السبت والأحد والاثنين .. عندي اختبارات لابات*
> *والاسبوع اللي بعده السبت والأحد (اختبار مستشفى) والأربعاء اختبار أيضا ..* 
> *وبعدهم سيأتي اسبوعان للأختبارات الرسمية* 
> *أختي أم حمزة ..*
> *رأيت من قبل تذكيركم لي بموضوع / حياك واسحب واحد وراك بعد فترة منه*
> *واليوم رأيت تذكيركم لي في أحد التقاييم ..*
> ...



 اخوووي عـــــــــــلي ..
ان شاء الله تخلص امتحاااانتك ع خير وربي يوفقك 
وعذرك مقبوووول ،،واكيد مبري الذمه ،،
اسأل الله لجميع التوفيق والنجاااح
بس هااا بعد الامتحانات راااجع هووون  :embarrest: 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *مساء الانوااار* 
> *عدنا من جدييييييد*
> *ياهلا خيتووو فروح ومرحبا* 
> ***ماهيه اجمل امنيه عند امــــــير ويتمنى ان يصل اليها ..؟*
> *امممم اماني واجد في القلب بس بجد في امنيات اتمناهم* 
> *ازور بيت الله نفسي بجد اشوف الكعبه والله* 
> *وازور الرضا المعصووم* 
> *ازور سيدي ومولاي ابو عبد الله الحسين*
> ...



*يسلموا على االقاء السريع والجميل*  
*حلوه الاسئله خيتوووو*  
*تسلمين ومشكورة وماقصرتي*  
*بالخدمه خيتووو*  
*وان كان هناك اسئله زياده*  
*حاظرين خيتووو فروح ام حمزاوي*  
*عساكي على القوة يارب*  
*خالص التحايا خيتوو* 
*امير العاشقين*
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## فرح

> *يسلموا على االقاء السريع والجميل* 
> *يسلم عمرك اخوووي*
> 
> *حلوه الاسئله خيتوووو*  
> *تسلمين ومشكورة وماقصرتي*  
> *بالخدمه خيتووو*  
> *وان كان هناك اسئله زياده* 
> *بجد كنت اتمنى بعنااد احط اكثر من الاسئله بس للاسف الصحه ماتساعدني* 
> *بس يمكن يجن اجنوني في اي لحظه* 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي* امير*
وماتقصر ويعطيك العاااافيه 
بس ماراااح انهي القاء ربما تكون فيه اسئله من حواء..؟
تسلم وعسااك ع القووه 
وكل عام وانت بخييييير

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مافي اي مشكله خيتووو ولو حاظرين* 

*ومستعدين للاجابه على اي سؤال ينطرح* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*يعطيك ربي العافيه*

*خالص التحايا*
*امير العاشقين* 
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهعـــــــــدنا من جدييييييييييييد1)آدم مارايك في وظيفة المرأه المختلطه ..؟ مع او ضد؟2)آدم لو كانت زوجتك  ناجحه في عملها ومشهوره ومثلا كنت في مجلس بين رجال وتكلم لك رجال انت زوج فلانه  ماشاء الله عليها وووووقتها آدم ماهوشعورك ؟ بصراحه3)ماتعليقك آدم ع التاااالي..1*الطلاق بشكل عام ؟وفي فترة الخطوبه بشكل خاص .؟ماشاء الله صايره موضه هالايام.2*ماذا تعني لك  ابتسامة حواء ...؟ مثلا لوكنت مضايق هل سيتغير المزاج ام لا..؟3*غروروكبرياء حواء..؟4)آدم هل صادف واحتاج الى حواء غير الام كي تتفهم احتياجك وفي أي موقف  تتمنى حواء الزوجه والصديقه..؟5)هل صادف آدم حواء وهيه منفعله وكأنها البركان ..؟وماذا كان شعورآدم..؟6)لو طلبت منك حواء الام الاخت الزوجه ان تكون لها رفيق ليوم كامل من كل اسبوع  في المطبخ هل تقبل لو لا..؟اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي خفيفه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> 
> عـــــــــدنا من جدييييييييييييد
> ياهلا خيتووو فرووح
> 
> 
> 1)آدم مارايك في وظيفة المرأه المختلطه ..؟ مع او ضد؟
> ...






حلوه  بجد اسئلتك خيتوووو 

يسلموا والله وحاظرين للجاي والمتبقي ختيووو 

سوري على التاخير 
اممم 
يسلموووووا ام حمزاوووي خيتوو 

ما ننحرم من جديدك وعطايك خيتوووو 

عساكي دايم على القوة يارب 

خالص تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في البداية احب ارحب بآدم ضيفاً عزيزا على حواء ونرحب به اجمل ترحيب (مرحبا بك أمير العاشقين )

واهلا بك في هذه الصفحه التى نضعك فيها في مسرح المسائله وخير وسيله للدافاع الهجوم
يعني استعد لهجمات حواء في الاسئله عليك :seif: 
إليك اسئلتي :
1ـ هل اصغاء الرجل لحواء عندما تتحدث حتى وان كان مجرد ثرثره ( حب ام ذوووق ام مجامله)؟؟

2_ من رايك متى السن المناسب لمعرفه حواء عالم النت ؟؟

3- ما ذا يعنى لك الحب ؟؟ وهل تؤمن بالحب من اول نظره؟؟

4_ يقال ان آدم يستطيع ان يحب اكثر من وحده بنفس الوقت ... ما رايك فى ذلك ؟؟؟

5_ اذا صارحتك نصفك الاخر بأمر العلاقه وانها تجد قصور من جانبك هل تتقبل هذه الصراحه برحابه صدر؟؟ وتحاول اصلاح ذاتك ام تاخذك العزه وتقول لم اقصر ؟؟

6_ ما الصفاات التى تتمنى ان تجدها فى نصفك الاخر ؟؟

7_ مارايك بحــــــواء التى لا تعرف شى عن المطبخ ومكوناته؟؟؟

8_ ما نصيحه ضيفنا الكريم لفتاة اليوم ؟؟

وشكراً

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> في البداية احب ارحب بآدم ضيفاً عزيزا
> ياهلا فيك اكثر خيتووو ملكه سبأ نورتينا 
>  على حواء ونرحب به اجمل ترحيب (مرحبا بك أمير العاشقين )
> 
> واهلا بك في هذه الصفحه التى نضعك فيها في مسرح المسائله وخير وسيله للدافاع الهجوم
> خذي راحتك بالهجوم مذرع وعندي حصن مانع وجاهز للقذائف الناريه هههه
> يعني استعد لهجمات حواء في الاسئله عليك
> إليك اسئلتي :
> 
> ...



بصراحة امتعتني اسئلتك خيتوووو 

شكرا على هذا التواجد الرائع والجميل 

وبانتظار جديد اسئلتك 

لاتحرمينا من طلتك الحلوة خيتووو 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

خالص التحايا لك 
امير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد

----------


## زهور الامل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يللا يا آدم راح اسئلك كذا سؤال واتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفه ..
** مارايك في لبس حواء سابقا وحاضرا ؟
** مامفهوم الحجاب الاسلامي في نظر آدم؟هل غطاء الوجه .ام ماحدده الشارع الاسلامي.؟
** ماراي آدم في حواء اليوم من جميع النواحي ؟
** آدم ايهما تفضل لبس العبايه الزينبيه ام الكتافي ؟ولماذا؟
ان شاء الله خيي ماثقلت عليك

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اشكرك أمير العاشقين  ردودك رائعة وسعدت بصراحتك فيها شكرا لك مجددا 
واتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع واسئلة شيقة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليكم السلام والرحمة والبركات
> يللا يا آدم راح اسئلك كذا سؤال واتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفه ..
> يالله ياحووواء نجاوب على اسئلتك الحلوه والخفيفه حاظرين ولو
> ** مارايك في لبس حواء سابقا وحاضرا ؟
> وش تقصدي خيتووو لبس الملابس لو العباه لو شنوو مو فاهم خيتوو
> بس ان كان الملابس فمدري والله رايي شنو لاني محب انتقد احد كل واحد ومزاجه 
> بس اذا شفت لثياب شوي فاضحه 
> ازعل اسوي روحي معصب البسي مشمر 
> ...



 

تسلمين خيتو زهور والله 
بجدر لقاء خفيف وحلو وممتع 
اسعدني هذا التواجد الرائع 
اشكر كل الشكر من جديد 

عساكي على القوة يارب 
اخوك 
امير العاشقين 
جاسم احمد

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> اشكرك أمير العاشقين ردودك رائعة وسعدت بصراحتك فيها شكرا لك مجددا 
> واتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع واسئلة شيقة



 
ملوووك هلا والله خيتوووو 
وجودك الاروع خيتوووو 
وانا بعد سعيد جداً بهاذا التواجد الرائع 

وحاظرين بالخدمه والله خيه 

مشكوره وماقصرتي من طيبة قلبك والله

عساش على القوة يارب 

لك كل الموده 
امير العاشقين 
جاسم احمد

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خيي *امــــــــير* ،،،
كل الشكر لك ع سعة صدرك وتحمل هالكوووومه الهااائله من الاسئله
وبجد اسعدنا القاء معااااك
وان شاء الله بس ماثقلنا عليك بالاسئله
يعطيك العااافيه وربي يوفقك ويسعدايااامك
دمت خيي برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خيي *امــــــــير* ،،،
> كل الشكر لك ع سعة صدرك وتحمل هالكوووومه الهااائله من الاسئله
> وبجد اسعدنا القاء معااااك
> وان شاء الله بس ماثقلنا عليك بالاسئله
> يعطيك العااافيه وربي يوفقك ويسعدايااامك
> 
> دمت خيي برعاية لله وحفظه







 ولو خيتوووو حاظرين خيتووو 

عادي خيتوووو ما ثقلتون ولا شي والله 

بالعكس استانست والله 

يسلمووووا على هذا اللقاء الي فرحني 

عساش على القوة يارب 

خالص التحايا 
امير العاشقين 
جاسم احمد

----------

